# 20.6.3



## AdamHix (Nov 4, 2016)

*20.6.3*
Anyone know what is going to be in the update?


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

I kinda hope it is the New UI, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## AdamHix (Nov 4, 2016)

I would like to see some additional service providers. CNN and ESPN in particular.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

AdamHix said:


> *20.6.3*
> Anyone know what is going to be in the update?


Where did you find out about this update ??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lessd said:


> Where did you find out about this update ??


TiVo has sent beta letters to people who expressed interest to Margret. There is no information beyond that.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

AdamHix said:


> *20.6.3*
> Anyone know what is going to be in the update?


I am sure some people do, but they likely agreed to not tell anyone about it.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

The priority page currently mentions 20.6.3.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim1724 said:


> The priority page currently mentions 20.6.3.


Nice that it says "success" instead of taking you to the TiVo home page.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo has sent beta letters to people who expressed interest to Margret. There is no information beyond that.


Are you saying people contacted Margret to express interest in beta-testing the new TiVo UX?

Dave Zatz mentioned on Twitter he expects 20.6.3 to be a pretty minor release.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> Are you saying people contacted Margret to express interest in beta-testing the new TiVo UX?
> 
> Dave Zatz mentioned on Twitter he expects 20.6.3 to be a pretty minor release.


Just a general request for audio testing. Nothing about the UX and it was before the priority page became active.
PCM instead of Dolby When Switching to Bolt+


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

mrizzo80 said:


> Dave Zatz mentioned on Twitter he expects 20.6.3 to be a pretty minor release.


Oh, surprise, surprise...

But thank you whomever for the Priority Page info!


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

I just added my TSNs. Wonder when it will start coming down.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I just added my TSNs. Wonder when it will start coming down.


*Now !!* Just got it on my Bolt + almost all menus are now in HD (except the cable card menus) and show the PIP. If wanted the TiVo will read out the screen in a computer voice, and they have added other options that I have not tried yet. Have fun guys.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

lessd said:


> *Now !!* Just got it on my Bolt + almost all menus are now in HD (except the cable card menus) and show the PIP. If wanted the TiVo will read out the screen in a computer voice, and they have added other options that I have not tried yet. Have fun guys.


What do you mean PIP?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

ufo4sale said:


> What do you mean PIP?


Probably just the video window - like in TiVo Central.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Why in the world there is any priority being put on releasing a new GUI ahead of fixing fundamental guide issues perplexes me...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

moyekj said:


> Why in the world there is any priority being put on releasing a new GUI ahead of fixing fundamental guide issues perplexes me...


Almost certainly those who work on these two problems are different sets of people. Although I don't personally care one whit about finishing up the HD GUI, I find it encouraging they are actively working on improvements.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> Probably just the video window - like in TiVo Central.


Your correct !


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

lessd said:


> *Now !!* Just got it on my Bolt + almost all menus are now in HD (except the cable card menus) and show the PIP. If wanted the TiVo will read out the screen in a computer voice, and they have added other options that I have not tried yet. Have fun guys.


 can you post screen shots?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> can you post screen shots?


Why, I not in any beta program with TiVo so you all will get it, there is a lot of changes with the menu system, I think all menus are now in HD (except the cable card setup menu itself) Things are now in different places, will have to get use to. *My Shows* are the same.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Bolt had most of the menus converted. Some of the complex ones like the network setup, cable card, and guided setup weren't, but I'd say 95% were. Although the layout and locations of some of the options seemed a bit forced.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The upgrade message mentioned new text to speech options.

Cablecard and networking screens are now HD, at least on the Bolt. I'll grab quick photos.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Did anyone happen to also receive a few new music app options? I had two new ones pop up, but not sure why... (still on 20.6.1a)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Music Choice and Vevo popped up.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Music Choice and Vevo popped up.


OK...that's what I was seeing as well. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't getting something I wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

The Minis & Roamios don't seem to have the updated menus. Must be a Bolt only menu update. The accessibility features are there though.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like this update adds significant accessibility features, continues to work on the converting the menu to HD (at least for the Bolts) and I am assuming works on bug fixes. But I guess that is considered "minor" for all those who for some reason want major changes. Would be nice to hear from anyone getting the update on a Roamio or Premiere.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I have it on a Roamio and Mini. The screen reader drives me crazy. Pressing 'B' to turn on CC will no doubt please many people and pressing 'C' switches the audio track.

In My Shows / Recordings there is a grouping option to turn grouping on or off. That's all I've found so far.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

andyf said:


> I have it on a Roamio and Mini. The screen reader drives me crazy. Pressing 'B' to turn on CC will no doubt please many people and pressing 'C' switches the audio track.
> 
> In My Shows / Recordings there is a grouping option to turn grouping on or off. That's all I've found so far.


The screen reader is for people who can not see/read the info and unless one needs that accessibility feature, I am fairly sure having it on would drive anyone nuts. Pretty much the same way closed captioning does.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

At least they fixed the annoying problem when you pause a recording in QM and go to Tivo Central and it did not stay paused. Originally it worked right and then some goofball changed it to UNpause and now someone with a brain fixed it. THANK YOU for some little morsel. 

Other than that, they waste their time on making the stupid menus talk??? They could fix the Resume Point problem on a live recording, but noooo. They could have fixed the problem that when you boot it up, that the position pointers in each group stay where they were instead of ALL of them being in the first position. YADA YADA YADA.

Oh well, at least so far they have not seemed to screw anything up. It would be nice to have HD menus on most of the stuff, but I guess they want you to spend another $600+ on a Bolt. Not happening here...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

20.6.3 broke cox ondemand folder are there, but all are empty


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

steinbch said:


> Did anyone happen to also receive a few new music app options? I had two new ones pop up, but not sure why... (still on 20.6.1a)


New apps typically do not need new software versions to enable, though it can appear that way from the timing.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

steinbch said:


> Did anyone happen to also receive a few new music app options? I had two new ones pop up, but not sure why... (still on 20.6.1a)


still on 20.6.1a on box and no new apps the other one has the 20.6.3 update and no new apps


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

How do you go about getting the new apps, or do they just appear one day? Any way to force it?


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Still dreaming of Amazon and Vudu 4K support ... Sigh ...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

andyf said:


> Pressing 'B' to turn on CC will no doubt please many people


Wait a sec... they added a CC toggle?!? This is huge. Yuge huge! Probably one of the most requested features.

Every time I had a chance to ask for this, I did. Surveys, betas, etc. {Thank you. Thank you very much}/Elvis


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lessd said:


> Your correct !


What about his correct?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

How long should this take to update?

I restarted my Roamio Pro not knowing there was an update. I got the update screen for about 5 minutes and then the box rebooted and I got the update screen again and it's been there for a good 15 minutes now. 

Okay as I was about to post it changed to "preparing the update". I wish I knew there was an update or I wouldn't have rebooted. 

Has the Roamio always done am update, reboot, update again?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Okay updated. Something else new I noticed is that groups now exist under the Recordings category in My Shows.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

andyf said:


> I have it on a Roamio and Mini. The screen reader drives me crazy. Pressing 'B' to turn on CC will no doubt please many people and pressing 'C' switches the audio track.
> 
> In My Shows / Recordings there is a grouping option to turn grouping on or off. That's all I've found so far.


Why the heck wouldn't they just use the "C" button for CC? I guess that would be too intuitive.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Why the heck wouldn't they just use the "C" button for CC? I guess that would be too intuitive.


I guess using "A" for Audio would be silly too.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I just got the update on my Roamio. It has many of the features others have mentioned, but does not have MusicChoice, and does not have the HD menu when you go into System Info or Settings. It also does not have the B button for CC, nor the C button for audio...not yet, anyway. Hopefully, it has stabilized the blue wheel problem, and maybe the sporadic audio drops.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

maybe you have a bad update I just got 20.6.3 on my other basic Roamio and the ABC buttons work as advertised, but like you said no new apps.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

My bad, the ABCs are working..I forgot that you had to hold the button down to engage them.
I still do not have the new apps, nor the HD menus on the other screens.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

I got the update on my two bolts but now I have a problem with the colors and no sound until I remove and plug back in the HDMI cable.

Picture of bad colors:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Seattle said:


> I got the update on my two bolts but now I have a problem with the colors and no sound until I remove and plug back in the HDMI cable.
> 
> Picture of bad colors:
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


That happens to me once in a very great while. As in, maybe once every few months or longer. I just shut everything down (with my Harmony), turn it back on, and it's back to normal.


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

I have a different problem after the update: if my audio is set to Dolby (which is its regular setting), I no longer get audio with Netflix or Amazon Video. Changing the audio to PCM restores the audio, but then I no longer receive the Dolby Digital Plus audio I prefer while watching streaming video. 

My workaround does work, but does anyone have any ideas for a complete solution?


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That happens to me once in a very great while. As in, maybe once every few months or longer. I just shut everything down (with my Harmony), turn it back on, and it's back to normal.


I have tried new HDMI cables different HDMI port on TV and even going through a HDMI switcher. Both bolts show the same issue with the same TV. I called TiVo about it and they are going to call me back Monday.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

geodon005 said:


> I have a different problem after the update: if my audio is set to Dolby (which is its regular setting), I no longer get audio with Netflix or Amazon Video. Changing the audio to PCM restores the audio, but then I no longer receive the Dolby Digital Plus audio I prefer while watching streaming video.
> 
> My workaround does work, but does anyone have any ideas for a complete solution?


It sounds similar to my problem where I lose audio. I have not tried changing the audio setting yet. Could it be a HDMI handshake issue?


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Seattle said:


> It sounds similar to my problem where I lose audio. I have not tried changing the audio setting yet. Could it be a HDMI handshake issue?


My Roamio works fine with Dolby on Netflix with the new update .


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mattack said:


> What about his correct?


Answer to post #15


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems like this update is on Bolt only. My Bolt+ on Verizon FIOS changed, my Roamio OTA did not. Can somebody confirm?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

thyname said:


> It seems like this update is on Bolt only. My Bolt+ on Verizon FIOS changed, my Roamio OTA did not. Can somebody confirm?


Seems not.


ajwees41 said:


> ...I just got 20.6.3 on my other basic Roamio...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There are many references to this applying to roamios in the thread. It does not change the menus, which is also mentioned. mine came in last night.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

One of my Roamios is installing an update now. Took about 15 mins for the installing screen. Now on the preparing update screen


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

And it just finished rebooting and this roamio is now on 20.6.3


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

The reason I asked is that my Bolt+ is on 20.6.3

Roamio OTA is still on 20.6.1a


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> 20.6.3 broke cox ondemand folder are there, but all are empty


Same here:
After updated to 20.6.3 all the CoxVOD app, program content folders are empty, no episodes are listed.
CoxVOD does still work using a Streaming OnePass or Search, though not every episode is available and many will not play.
Resume from a Pause Point is still missing for CoxVOD content.

Bolt only, CoxVOD issue:
Launching the CoxVOD app turns off the Video Window in the Discovery bar, using Pause will not bring it back as long as I am in the CoxVOD app.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Music Choice and Vevo popped up.


 are your tivos retail or cable company supplied? Tivo on facebook said Music choice is not launching.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> are your tivos retail or cable company supplied? Tivo on facebook said Music choice is not launching.


Retail. It is weird. Showed up for me and it's not in a beta or anything. Guess I'm special.  App anomalies have been known to happen now and then.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Same here:
> After updated to 20.6.3 all the CoxVOD app, program content folders are empty, no episodes are listed.
> CoxVOD does still work using a Streaming OnePass or Search, though not every episode is available and many will not play.
> Resume from a Pause Point is still missing for CoxVOD content.
> ...


please let http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?members/tivosupport_sarah.300681/ know she replied to me that I was the first person to report it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I Just noticed the new A, B, C options are not IR Remote Address specific.
Any IR Remote regardless of the Remote Address setting will toggle On/Off these settings on all TiVos in the same room. Very annoying.

On the Mini, the screen reader pronounces "Live" TV as /ˈliv/ a verb, not /laɪv/ as an adjective, as in alive.

Resetting the UI using Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play now also defaults back to showing Categories in My Shows. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

It all seems to be working fine, for the little they did do that is useful. I am extremely happy that they *fixed* the pausing problem when in QuickMode when going into Tivo Central, the only thing I can see they did for me. I would have liked more things put into the HD interface like they did for the Bolt. Maybe they will do it in a later release, but I think that is a marketing ploy to get people to buy a new box. I would personally love a Bolt Pro, but cannot afford one. I would never give up my Roamio Pro unless it dies. 3 years old now, knock on wood.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Basic Roamio System Information: added HDCP 1.x Enabled, Remote Manufacturer number (?), Missing a few things. No Flash Player Version, No HD Menu S/W Version, some others removed.
Fix Copyright for: Guide supplied by Rovi Corp.

But isn't TiVo now Rovi Corp?

It took about 45 minutes for the whole process.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Anyone out there use a Sound bar with their Tivo's??? Received this update yesterday and now when watching Live TV I hear a Low Distorted sound when changing channels. I'm using Dolby.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

timstack8969 said:


> Anyone out there use a Sound bar with their Tivo's??? Received this update yesterday and now when watching Live TV I hear a Low Distorted sound when changing channels. I'm using Dolby.


Are you connected via optical or HDMI? Is this with channel up/down? I can switch to optical quickly and then see if my channel up/down works.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Sound bar- optical connected to back of TV only because I also use with PS3 for watching Blu Ray movies. I think when I do plug optical directly into Tivo and don't receive sound on PS3


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Not sure whether I should start a new thread for this, but I've having sound issues since the latest update. My setup is as follows HDMI out from Tivo into Vizio VHT215 Soundbar >> HDMI 2 into Panasonic plasma. (I also have a BluRay player into another HDMI input through the soundbar into the same TV input)

When I turn on the TV/soundbar I have video but no audio. Called Vizio to trouble shoot. We did a factory reset, checked the audio settings on TV and Tivo. Apparently the issue is not with the sound bar because bypassing the soundbar entirely still resulted in no audio (ie. HDMI from Tivo directly into TV, turning TV speakers on). I'm certain is related to 20.5.6 because I've never had this particular issue before and it only started occurring after I received a message about the latest update.

I called Tivo and they recommended a power cycle, which does indeed fix the issue but only temporarily. Had the same issue again this morning. Having to restart my Tivo box every time just to get audio every time will be an issue. Hopefully their engineers will be on this.

Ever since Rovi update there seems to be one problem or another with this damn box.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Other than that, they waste their time on making the stupid menus talk???


Yes, because it's the law.

https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-13-138A1_Rcd.pdf

Also includes the one button CC activation, along with other things. I bet text to speech only works on the HD menus, and that's why Tivo is finally getting around to put almost all the menus in HD.

Any DVR model made after 10/31/13 has to comply within 3 years, 5 for the smaller MSOs. Technically Tivo missed the deadline by a couple of weeks, but I don't think anybody is going to care.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BobCamp1 said:


> Yes, because it's the law.
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-13-138A1_Rcd.pdf
> 
> ...


I was about the post the same. Fios is rolling out a version of their DVR software to do the same. Guess they missed too time wise as well. Unless a small rollout buys them time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

timstack8969 said:


> Sound bar- optical connected to back of TV only because I also use with PS3 for watching Blu Ray movies. I think when I do plug optical directly into Tivo and don't receive sound on PS3


I switched to the TiVo optical and heard no noise. I can't use the TV's audio since the TiVo feeds my AVR. Sorry.

With your post and the post after it, I think a forum/thread for sound bars would be a good place for you guys to compare problems.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a suggestion: Option to change "NEW" indicator back to blue.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

when in onepass manager, and highlighting a onepass, is anyone else missing the number of the onepass in the window of the yellow highlight bar?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

headless chicken said:


> Not sure whether I should start a new thread for this, but I've having sound issues since the latest update. My setup is as follows HDMI out from Tivo into Vizio VHT215 Soundbar >> HDMI 2 into Panasonic plasma. (I also have a BluRay player into another HDMI input through the soundbar into the same TV input)
> 
> When I turn on the TV/soundbar I have video but no audio. Called Vizio to trouble shoot. We did a factory reset, checked the audio settings on TV and Tivo. Apparently the issue is not with the sound bar because bypassing the soundbar entirely still resulted in no audio (ie. HDMI from Tivo directly into TV, turning TV speakers on). I'm certain is related to 20.5.6 because I've never had this particular issue before and it only started occurring after I received a message about the latest update.
> 
> ...


Had this happen to me once too. You don't have to do a complete reboot to fix it though. If you just put the TiVo into standby for a few seconds that also seems to fix it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> when in onepass manager, and highlighting a onepass, is anyone else missing the number of the onepass in the window of the yellow highlight bar?


Well, it's not missing, it's just black. Get closer.


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Fix Copyright for: Guide supplied by Rovi Corp.
> 
> But isn't TiVo now Rovi Corp?


I thought it was the other way around Rovi changed to Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You're right.
But it was Copyright Gracenote. It should say Copyright TiVo, not Rovi. Unless they know something we don't.

Actually, it doesn't say copyright either. It just says "Provided by Rovi Corporation".


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> You're right.
> But it was Copyright Gracenote. It should say Copyright TiVo, not Rovi. Unless they know something we don't.
> 
> Actually, it doesn't say copyright either. It just says "Provided by Rovi Corporation".


Maybe they aren't so dumb.
And don't want to take credit/blame for it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Well, it's not missing, it's just black. Get closer.




thanks!


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

I got 20.6.3 yesterday. The message said to go to tivo.com/accessibility for more info. I tried to go there and the web page doesn't exist (404 error). Has anyone else tried to access the web page?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I noticed that enabling the screen reader switches me to PCM audio. Disabling it does not switch me back to Dolby Digital.

If you've tried that feature, double-check your audio settings, if DD was your preference.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shiffrin said:


> I got 20.6.3 yesterday. The message said to go to tivo.com/accessibility for more info. I tried to go there and the web page doesn't exist (404 error). Has anyone else tried to access the web page?


Last release this was the URL: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

That is a pretty page for a 404 error though.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Had this happen to me once too. You don't have to do a complete reboot to fix it though. If you just put the TiVo into standby for a few seconds that also seems to fix it.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd be happy if they would just fix the guide data....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## temitch (Mar 7, 2010)

All my TiVos have been upgraded to 20.6.3. Pressing the A button for my 3 Roamio Pros work great for accessibility. Does not work for Premier XL4. Looking at the Help screen indicates that it should work. Any ideas?


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Last release this was the URL: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
> 
> That is a pretty page for a 404 error though.


Thanks, but that wasn't what I was looking for. The message that Tivo displayed about the update said to go to tivo.com/accessibility for more info. I wanted more info on how to work with the new A, B, C settings. When I tried them, I wasn't sure how to turn the features off. Also, when I did figure that out, I was still getting some strange sounds when the "skip" message was displayed.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Not that I wanted any of the voice or other accessibility features but none of my Tivos have updated yet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jcthorne said:


> Not that I wanted any of the voice or other accessibility features but none of my Tivos have updated yet.


Go back to the first page and follow the link and add your TSN again. That has worked for me in the past.

post 7


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Go back to the first page and follow the link and add your TSN again. That has worked for me in the past.
> 
> post 7


Good suggestion. Does not hurt. Done. see what happens....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My first impressions.
The change to white "new" indicators in the guide seems too bright to me. I realize this makes white the "new" standard, but I like the blue better, and could live with the older yellow.

The System Information displays: half finished? Items added and removed, some partially. Similar to the TiVo Diagnostics cable card information added: half finished.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Steve said:


> I noticed that enabling the screen reader switches me to PCM audio. Disabling it does not switch me back to Dolby Digital.
> 
> If you've tried that feature, double-check your audio settings, if DD was your preference.


Noticed this too and it's a *major* PITA since there doesn't seem to be a good way to switch back to Dolby without going all the way into the audio settings menu and switching it back.

Additionally, I've noticed that since 20.6.3 without using the "A" key my TiVos occasionally end up in PCM audio mode and when I go to the audio settings menu it's still marked as Dolby. I need to switch to PCM and then back to Dolby to actually get Dolby back.

Please FIX this TiVo or give us a direct button to toggle audio mode.

Jeff


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

shiffrin said:


> I got 20.6.3 yesterday. The message said to go to tivo.com/accessibility for more info. I tried to go there and the web page doesn't exist (404 error). Has anyone else tried to access the web page?





nyjklein said:


> Noticed this too and it's a *major* PITA since there doesn't seem to be a good way to switch back to Dolby without going all the way into the audio settings menu and switching it back.
> 
> Additionally, I've noticed that since 20.6.3 without using the "A" key my TiVos occasionally end up in PCM audio mode and when I go to the audio settings menu it's still marked as Dolby. I need to switch to PCM and then back to Dolby to actually get Dolby back.
> 
> ...


I have seen this happen with another setting, the *video window* went away, the setting said it was on, I had to turn it off than back on for the window to show up again, the settings are not as fixed as they were in the older TiVos


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nyjklein said:


> Additionally, I've noticed that since 20.6.3 without using the "A" key my TiVos occasionally end up in PCM audio mode and when I go to the audio settings menu it's still marked as Dolby. I need to switch to PCM and then back to Dolby to actually get Dolby back.
> 
> Please FIX this TiVo or give us a direct button to toggle audio mode.
> 
> Jeff


The PCM mode on startup was the main bug-fix reason for this release. I only have it happen about once a month, and just hitting pause quickly gets me back to DD. Probably since audio is stopped during Pause this acts like a reset. Same for the video window. Some use Standby, but just viewing the option is quicker. It's hard to tell how many people lose the video window because they hit the |> key by accident.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Still have not seen on my Roamio OTA or Bolt.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Another thing I noticed with 20.6.3 on my Bolt. The MoCa status details that were shown with network status seem to be gone. They are still there on 20.6.3 under network status for my Roamios. Are they available somewhere else now on the Bolt?

Jeff


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I got the 2.6.3 update on my Roamio a couple of days ago. First observation was that it comes out of standby amazingly quickly now. It used to take a few seconds on the waking up screen, now I immediately have video. Very nice.

I haven't played with the other options that much yet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

danm628 said:


> I got the 2.6.3 update on my Roamio a couple of days ago. First observation was that it comes out of standby amazingly quickly now. It used to take a few seconds on the waking up screen, now I immediately have video. Very nice.
> 
> I haven't played with the other options that much yet.


Maybe they use the Premiere code now. The message still says it may take 30 seconds to wake up. I guess "may" now means "may not".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like TiVo has something for Thanksgiving: RC7 grows to RC9. I detect no changes. "A" still leaves you in PCM mode. My Shows is reset to display left column.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

With the update my Roamio now insists on showing categories in My Shows every couple of days, which I have to disable. They've broken something with sticky options.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> With the update my Roamio now insists on showing categories in My Shows every couple of days, which I have to disable. They've broken something with sticky options.


 Oh no. I disable all categories in My Shows too as I don't like the categories at all, and stick with the 2 column My Shows. Not looking forward to that bug... I sure hope disabling of video window is not forgotten as well as I really don't like it either.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

moyekj said:


> Oh no. I disable all categories in My Shows too as I don't like the categories at all, and stick with the 2 column My Shows. Not looking forward to that bug... I sure hope disabling of video window is not forgotten as well as I really don't like it either.


I do like the partially watched category. Keeps me from forgetting about shows I started that might be way down the list or in a folder.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

moyekj said:


> Oh no. I disable all categories in My Shows too as I don't like the categories at all, and stick with the 2 column My Shows. Not looking forward to that bug... I sure hope disabling of video window is not forgotten as well as I really don't like it either.


It seems that My Shows displays the left column after every restart. Happens with RC7 and RC9. The option to hide needs to be set each time (unless you like it).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> With the update my Roamio now insists on showing categories in My Shows every couple of days, which I have to disable. They've broken something with sticky options.


I tried to include you in my reply. Maybe multi-quote is broken too.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm having an issue with this version where my Roamio gets stuck outputting PCM after I turn my TV on. 

That started happening a few releases ago, but up until 20.6.3 hitting instant replay would switch it back to Dolby Audio. Now I have to toggle the audio setting from Dolby to PCM and back.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> It seems that My Shows displays the left column after every restart. Happens with RC7 and RC9. The option to hide needs to be set each time (unless you like it).


Yep a reboot a couple of days after I got rc7 is what did it. So they broke that sticky option.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

morac said:


> I'm having an issue with this version where my Roamio gets stuck outputting PCM after I turn my TV on.
> 
> That started happening a few releases ago, but up until 20.6.3 hitting instant replay would switch it back to Dolby Audio. Now I have to toggle the audio setting from Dolby to PCM and back.


I don't have 20.6.3 yet, but I also have the PCM problem. Changing channels (e.g., channel down and then up) causes audio to switch to Dolby. What a pain.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

What does the new feature *"Bookmark in My Shows"* do? I cannot figure it out.

When I select an episode or Season nothing seems to change in My Shows
Is there a way to view and Manage Bookmarks?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> What does the new feature *"Bookmark in My Shows"* do? I cannot figure it out.
> 
> When I select an episode or Season nothing seems to change in My Shows
> Is there a way to view and Manage Bookmarks?


Is the "Add to My Shows" option still in there? Maybe they just re-named that option. (I'm still on 20.6.1.)


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mrizzo80 said:


> Is the "Add to My Shows" option still in there? Maybe they just re-named that option. (I'm still on 20.6.1.)


You're right, *"Add to My Shows"* is now *"Bookmark in My Shows"*
It basically creates a Streaming OnePass if you select a Season of a show that has already aired.
Or for a Movie, it places the Streaming link in a Streaming Movies folder.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Except it does not work as Tivo has not bothered to update the guide date for streaming videos from the various services since the data switched from Gracenote to Rovi back in Sept. IE any streaming episodes added since Sept will not appear in your onepass or search. Useless for streaming media at this point.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> It seems that My Shows displays the left column after every restart. Happens with RC7 and RC9. The option to hide needs to be set each time (unless you like it).


I really hate this bug, I hate the left categories column. I frequently use Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play, to reset the UI and that now also brings back the left column. Now I will have to talk my mother though hiding it every time the TiVo reboots.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Related to this, I wish the progress bar "quick clear" backdoor survived reboots, just like the 30SKIP backdoor does.

In fact, I wish there was a backdoor for 30SKIP with no progress bar at all. DirecTV used to offer that on the HR2x platform. It was awesome for football and baseball, IMHO.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> I really hate this bug, I hate the left categories column. I frequently use Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play, to reset the UI and that now also brings back the left column. Now I will have to talk my mother though hiding it every time the TiVo reboots.


Has anyone reported this to TiVo (or Margret)?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Has anyone reported this to TiVo (or Margret)?
> 
> Scott


Feedback has been sent, along with a link to this thread.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just found another feature of 20.6.3. If you used TiVo Desktop to play music on your TiVo, that's over. They broke it. More information: Tivo desktop to Roamio music playback error


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

CoxInPHX said:


> I really hate this bug, I hate the left categories column. I frequently use Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play, to reset the UI and that now also brings back the left column. Now I will have to talk my mother though hiding it every time the TiVo reboots.


It also re-sorts all TV shows in folders to "by date" if you've had them sorted by name, which I prefer. Does the same with Movies and Streaming Videos too.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Is anyone else having issues with the Slide remote causing double responses per click when going through the regular TiVo menus? It's happening about 10% of the time I press a button on the remote. (Bolt+)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

steinbch said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the Slide remote causing double responses per click when going through the regular TiVo menus? It's happening about 10% of the time I press a button on the remote. (Bolt+)


Not seeing a problem on my Roamio Pro. Many times double presses are a result of low batteries.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Is there a way to program a Harmony to do the long button-presses for the new color button features?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> Not seeing a problem on my Roamio Pro. Many times double presses are a result of low batteries.


In keeping with the thread, I wonder if anybody has a Remote Manufacturer with a value other than 1?

I have two regular remotes that frequently repeat and have battery levels of 100%. A Roamio is quick enough to keep up, but a Premiere with a repeating remote beeps at you. I guess that means it's not limited to RF.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

steinbch said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the Slide remote causing double responses per click when going through the regular TiVo menus? It's happening about 10% of the time I press a button on the remote. (Bolt+)


Has happened ever since I got the Slide with my Roamio 2 years ago. Annoying for sure, but doesn't happen much.

Has nothing to do with this update.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Why the heck did they make the a, b and C buttons press and hold? Those don't do anything as just press in most of the cases now. Fail.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Not to mention, as Joe said, that they idiotically picked 'C' for Audio and 'A' for CC. Double fail.

I can't get CC to reliably work with press and hold.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Why the heck did they make the a, b and C buttons press and hold? Those don't do anything as just press in most of the cases now. Fail.


Press and hold is pretty annoying. I can actually toggle CC faster by pressing info, down, down, select than by holding the b button.

Also since I use Dolby, there's no confirmation tone when holding down the buttons so I never know when it activates.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Has happened ever since I got the Slide with my Roamio 2 years ago. Annoying for sure, but doesn't happen much.
> 
> Has nothing to do with this update.


I've never had this issue before on my Roamio or Bolt+. It is definitely since the update. Remote battery level says 90%.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Also getting frequent blue spinning circles as well when going through the menus. Will try a reboot to see if that fixes it.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Is there a way to program a Harmony to do the long button-presses for the new color button features?


I use a Harmony 880 and I programmed 4 of the hard buttons for the screen to A, B, C and D and they work just fine by pressing and holding them down. It's an older model, newer models probably have different systems.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Sgt Howl said:


> I don't have 20.6.3 yet


How does one get latest updates? Is there a opt-in for update previews?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

alexb said:


> How does one get latest updates? Is there a opt-in for update previews?


Post 7 or TiVo Priority Update Request (20.6.3)

It does have a few issues. This is one: Tivo desktop to Roamio music playback error


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

My TiVo Roamio was scheduled to record the Bengals and Browns game today and when I turned on the unit about an hour after those games were scheduled everything appeared normal (boh recording). I decided to go to my shows to start watching the Bengals game from the beginning but when I hit play it started from where I had just turned on the unit so I went to the Browns game and it was the same (just a few minutes recorded). Both shows should have had at least an hour recorded yet both shows only had recorded programming from when I just turned it on.

TiVo Software: 20.6.3 RC 7
Power Save: Medium

Never had this happen in all my years of using TiVo! I turned Power Save off and rebooted the Roamio.

Is there a way to go back to the old software?

John


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JonR said:


> Is there a way to go back to the old software?
> 
> John


You are not the first person to ask. No, not unless you can talk someone at TiVo to make a really big exception. I have never seen a post indicating that happening.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

morac said:


> Press and hold is pretty annoying. I can actually toggle CC faster by pressing info, down, down, select than by holding the b button.
> 
> Also since I use Dolby, there's no confirmation tone when holding down the buttons so I never know when it activates.


The lack of acknowledgement is also annoying. I am going to forget about the press and hold for CC and use the old method. Works more reliably.

And, oddly, as reported by someone above, the press and hold does not differentiate between multiple units. It seems to be remote code 0 only.

The only thing I like about this release is that folders show up in Recordings Only, which I use more than any other view of my shows.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> I really hate this bug, I hate the left categories column. I frequently use Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play, to reset the UI and that now also brings back the left column. Now I will have to talk my mother though hiding it every time the TiVo reboots.


It also now forgets the sort order for folders each time its rebooted.

These are MAJOR bugs that need to be fixed before this is actually released.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It also re-sorts all TV shows in folders to "by date" if you've had them sorted by name, which I prefer. Does the same with Movies and Streaming Videos too.


I got bit by this over the weekend. I always sort folders by Season so the oldest show is up top. I pressed play on the first show in a folder with 3 shows in it. Luckily that episode had a "previously on..." segment at the beginning - at the end of the segment I saw a scene that I didn't remember ever seeing. I backed out and found that the episodes were sorted by descending air date (most recent airing on top.)

And, like you mentioned, the fact that this is granular at the folder level makes it worse since you have to re-do this for every TV Show folder.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> I noticed that enabling the screen reader switches me to PCM audio. Disabling it does not switch me back to Dolby Digital.
> 
> If you've tried that feature, double-check your audio settings, if DD was your preference.


Sorry again to be so blunt, but the testers are sometimes deaf and blind. In 20.6.3 they fixed the PCM going back to DD when coming out of SkipMode. Of course they had it right the first time and screwed it up. I am very unforgiving when it comes to programming and the money we gave Tivo, Inc.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Came home to a frozen Bolt+ today. Hopefully they push out another build or two. This feels like beta software to me.


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice...I just got the Vevo app added to my Bolt. Hopefully Music Choice is next.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Looks like TiVo has something for Thanksgiving: RC7 grows to RC9.


My Bolt+ is still on RC7. I wonder if any other Bolt users have received RC9, or is it just for the Roamio?


----------



## Isaiah (Nov 14, 2016)

My TIVO Roamio updated today to 20.6.3 around 11:00 A.M. EST.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Isaiah said:


> My TIVO Roamio updated today to 20.6.3 around 11:00 A.M. EST.


Did you ask it? Is it RC7 or RC9?


----------



## Isaiah (Nov 14, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Did you ask it? Is it RC7 or RC9?


I did not ask it to update. I turned on my TV and I saw the TIVO splash screen saying it was updating. I saw it updated to 20.6.3.RC7-USA-6-846 in the System information screen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Isaiah said:


> I did not ask it to update. I turned on my TV and I saw the TIVO splash screen saying it was updating. I saw it updated to 20.6.3.RC7-USA-6-846 in the System information screen.


If that means they are rolling out 20.6.3 to everyone, things are going to get busy around here. 

There was a 3 day lag before I received RC9.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Steve said:


> My Bolt+ is still on RC7. I wonder if any other Bolt users have received RC9, or is it just for the Roamio?


My Roamio is on RC7.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

timbracken said:


> Nice...I just got the Vevo app added to my Bolt. Hopefully Music Choice is next.


 i dont;t think music choice is launching if it did you would think everyone would have it by now


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just received Vevo on two Roamio boxes. The one still using 20.6.1a is pending a restart, so it will probably have 20.6.3 when it restarts.

I'd say it's being sent out to everyone.


----------



## enthalpy (Oct 11, 2006)

Got my Bolt (on black friday deal) and when I checked my network settings today, it said "pending restart". So I rebooted. It's been 20+ minutes and it STILL says "installing update". Sheesh. I thought this Bolt was fast.


----------



## enthalpy (Oct 11, 2006)

oooh. It just switched to "Preparing to update". Great. But it says (??) "This may take up to an hour". 
It must be some big update. Good thing I have a Roku available to watch some shows.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

enthalpy said:


> oooh. It just switched to "Preparing to update". Great. But it says (??) "This may take up to an hour".
> It must be some big update. Good thing I have a Roku available to watch some shows.


This update is abnormally long. Usually it only takes about 20 minutes. My one Roamio is also doing a restart.

If you hide the left column in My Shows, you will need to hide it after each restart.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

My Bolt+ is on RC7 as well. Wonder if RC9 fixes some of the bugs I've seen so far.


----------



## Isaiah (Nov 14, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> If that means they are rolling out 20.6.3 to everyone, things are going to get busy around here.
> 
> There was a 3 day lag before I received RC9.


Their is an RC9 update that my tivo roamio has yet to install???

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Isaiah said:


> Their is an RC9 update that my tivo roamio has yet to install???


I'd say there is a high probability that is correct.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> This update is abnormally long. Usually it only takes about 20 minutes. My one Roamio is also doing a restart.


That's good to know, thanks. My Premiere has been updating for what seems like forever. It's also on the second time through -- update screen, then reboot, then update screen again. I hope something hasn't gone very wrong


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I got this F***ing update and now when I switch my receiver on it will only change to Dolby digital if I enter the settings section of TiVo Central. Of course when I turn the receiver off it is still outputting Dolby Digital and I get the helicopter noise in my TV speakers. I used to be able to fix this by pausing and unpausing the TiVo but now I can only fix it by entering the settings section of TiVo Central.
This problem went from bad to worse. This stupid company can't do anything right. Man am I really pissed as I want to route HDMI through my receiver to take advantage of Dolby Digital Plus when using Amazon and Vudu.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Vevo app added to our roamios still no music choice


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Roamio OTA RC7

Power save appears to be broken (I have it turned off yet there is NO buffer when I turn on the unit). Instant on now just not sure it is working, anyone's else's comments?

John


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Release notes are now published: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

Jed1 said:


> ...when I switch my receiver on it will only change to Dolby digital if I enter the settings section of TiVo Central.


I have the same problem. Are there any solutions?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sgt Howl said:


> I have the same problem. Are there any solutions?


The only work around now is to enter the settings menu and then exit it in TiVo Central. The other work arounds are now broke, hitting pause, changing channels. If they make the settings section HD then there will be no way to get around this and probably will have to reboot the TiVo every time you bring your receiver out of standby or put it in standby.

I am going to abandon the TiVo for streaming as this problem is now a year old and I don't believe they will fix it. I am looking at buying a newer BD player that can do 1060p24 playback. I am down to just using Vudu as I am cancelling Amazon Prime in January as that is becoming useless anymore. Their black Friday and cyber Monday prime deals were expensive and actually got much lower prices after the prime deals expired. I don't watch any of those shows they produce anyway and that is what they seemed focused on.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> I am going to abandon the TiVo for streaming as this problem is now a year old and I don't believe they will fix it. I am looking at buying a newer BD player that can do 1060p24 playback


If a Sony S6200 is ok, you can have mine. Hardly used. No charge except I don't deliver.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lessd said:


> *Now !!* Just got it on my Bolt + almost all menus are now in HD (except the cable card menus) and show the PIP.


So good that TiVo finally has gotten around to this! I know that this largely is just a cosmetic matter, but TiVo's "unfinished screens" always bugged me--feels like I'm using a beta product. I never understood why TiVo could not have hired a few more programmers originally to finish the project.


samccfl99 said:


> Other than that, they waste their time on making the stupid menus talk???





BobCamp1 said:


> Yes, because it's the law.
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-13-138A1_Rcd.pdf
> 
> Also includes the one button CC activation, along with other things.


Thank you for pointing this out. And apart from being the law, it simply provides enhanced access for members of society with visual impairments, so that they, too, can have TiVo joy.  A good thing (which I personally prioritize higher than many or most of the other enhancements).

Love the 1-button CC, both for people with an absolute need as well as those of us for the convenience--I've been using CC more and more to catch poorly-recorded, unlooped dialogue. Although, as others have noted, why couldn't a TiVo developer or tester have had a "Duh" moment and noted that the "A" button and "C" button of course inherently need to be used for the Audio and CC functions respectively?!? 


kazak99 said:


> Just got the update to 20.6.3 - now I can't play music from my computers.


So sad to read about--hopefully, to be fixed? Too many features already have been dropped.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

My Roamio Pro has been sitting on the "Preparing Update" screen for over two hours that I know of, It was already there when I go up this morning.

How long should I wait till I unplug/replug it to restart the process?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

pshivers said:


> My Roamio Pro has been sitting on the "Preparing Update" screen for over two hours that I know of, It was already there when I go up this morning.
> 
> How long should I wait till I unplug/replug it to restart the process?


I'd give it another hour and if it's not done pull the plug. The Preparing update screen updates the databases to the new format, but sometimes it gets stuck. Usually unplugging and plugging back in will get the box working without corrupting any data.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

morac said:


> I'd give it another hour and if it's not done pull the plug. The Preparing update screen updates the databases to the new format, but sometimes it gets stuck. Usually unplugging and plugging back in will get the box working without corrupting any data.


Thanks!

Unplugged, waited a couple minutes, plugged back in and the Roamio Pro came back up with Version 20.6.3 RC7 fully functional. Just got stuck I guess... I need to check the status of my 3 Mini's and the Roamio Basic...


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> If a Sony S6200 is ok, you can have mine. Hardly used. No charge except I don't deliver.


Are you available today? I can come down today.
I have to take the Roamio out of the loop as my elderly mother needs me there when she turns on the TV. She used the pause/unpause trick but that no longer works. It is to complicated for her to hit TiVo Central, scroll to the bottom, select settings and messages, select settings, exit settings, then hit the zoom button to get back to TV.

We also got two new channels today, BET on 74 and BET HD on 574. Of course there is no listings so this will have to be turned in to TiVo. I have to make another contact to Margret about this HDMI issue to see if they are actually going to fix it or not.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think I found another bug. I was watching a TV series on Vudu last night and the progress bar stops moving but the show keeps playing. When the show ends it ask you if you want to resume watching the episode where the progress bar stopped. You have to resume the show and fast forward to the end and let it finish to clear the show. This happened three times in a row. The progress bar usually stops around the 8 minute mark. This did not happen the night before as I was on the old firmware so this is a new problem for me at least.
These TiVo's are becoming more useless as each day goes forward.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Release notes are now published: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


link gives error page not found


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> Are you available today? I can come down today.


Come on down. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> link gives error page not found


Looks like they broke that too. It was good when I posted.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Come on down. I'm not going anywhere.


Be down in about 20 minutes. HP printer is now aggravating me as it seems the wheel that feeds the paper is not moving. Have to ask to retry three times to get paper to feed. Probably plastic gear is missing one or tow teeth. TiVo and printer will soon be orbiting the earth.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Looks like they broke that too. It was good when I posted.


I can confirm that. It worked yesterday. I was able to read it.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I got the change yesterday on my Bolt. When ever I turn on the TV now, regardless of the channel, everything is good for about 10 seconds than the screen goes black with no audio and then a few seconds later everything returns to normal and never happens again until I shut down and turn the tv on again. At first I thought my video settings changed when the software change but I played with different video settings and the problem is very repeatable. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

Got the update (RC7) this afternoon on my Roamio Pro; took about 30 min to install. Aside from the accessibility options, I've also noticed:


There are now Suggestion folders in the Sports & News categories
The recordings category is now sorted into folders
Changing channels now seems to be much snappier

Disk space used went from 76% to 70% (though that may just be a function of the restart...)
EDIT: Disk space magically jumped back up to 78% full. Odd.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Regarding the sort order of shows within folders reverting to "by date" - maybe this is a workaround for the bug that happens when a network combines episodes 1 and 2 of a season onto one broadcast and the TiVo doesn't read the Rovi data correctly.

That said, I like the sounds of using an ABCD button for toggling closed captions (as others have pointed out, 'C' would have made more sense than 'A', but we can't have everything.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

I wish there were some visual feedback to let you know when the CC option is toggled. Holding a button down for 2 seconds is a long time, and it's hard to tell if it actually worked or if I've held the button down long enough (other than waiting for the CC to show up or not show up). It would be nice if there were a temporary message that said "CC on" or "CC off" to let you know.

I have sound effects turned off, so I don't know if there's a beep when CC is toggled. But visual feedback would be nice for those with sounds turned off.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

Jed1 said:


> The only work around now is to enter the settings menu and then exit it in TiVo Central. The other work arounds are now broke, hitting pause, changing channels.


For what it's worth, TiVo technical support today acknowledged that this is a known issue (PCM instead of Dolby audio). "There is a software update in process, that when finished, will resolve this issue." No ETA.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a Tivo Bolt and it has been working great since I purchased on 8/1/2016. I received the 20.6.3 update yesterday and when I turned on my system I get blank screen with audio. Eventually got the 2.2 HDCP TV Error.

Unplugged HDMI cable and display works. Now every time I turn off the TV and turn back on I get the blank screen and have to unplug the HDMI cable to get the video back.

This current setup is not going to work. Is there a way to revert to the previous version?


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

davahad said:


> I have a Tivo Bolt and it has been working great since I purchased on 8/1/2016. I received the 20.6.3 update yesterday and when I turned on my system I get blank screen with audio. Eventually got the 2.2 HDCP TV Error.
> 
> Unplugged HDMI cable and display works. Now every time I turn off the TV and turn back on I get the blank screen and have to unplug the HDMI cable to get the video back.
> 
> This current setup is not going to work. Is there a way to revert to the previous version?


I installed an HDMI Splitter that also strips HDCP and this resolves the issue so it would appear Tivo changed something in regards to the HDCP 2.2 protection. NVidia did the same thing with a software update to their Shield last year and I had the exact same issue until they pushed a firmware update to fix. In the meantime I used the same splitter to resolve.

Also, my TV does not support HDCP 2.2, however, it does not need to as there is nothing I am trying to watch that is HDCP 2.2 protected. For some reason Tivo must now be checking the devices for HDCP 2.2 and if it sees a device in the chain that is not it will not pass the signal even if the signal does not require HDCP 2.2.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sgt Howl said:


> For what it's worth, TiVo technical support today acknowledged that this is a known issue (PCM instead of Dolby audio). "There is a software update in process, that when finished, will resolve this issue." No ETA.


I was told the same thing in July.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> I was told the same thing in July.


That's TiVo supports go to canned response. It doesn't mean anything. I got the same response for the current issue with the 500 error on TiVo's web site, which has absolutely nothing to do with TiVo software.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I just set up my Bolt+ with 20.6.3. I had a SlidePro remote that wasn't being used, so I paired it with the Bolt+.

I have issues where there is a lag between pressing buttons and the TiVo responding, and on some instances I can press a button once but the TiVo registers mutiple button presses.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> when I switch my receiver on it will only change to Dolby digital if I enter the settings section of TiVo Central. Of course when I turn the receiver off it is still outputting Dolby Digital and I get the helicopter noise in my TV speakers. I used to be able to fix this by pausing and unpausing the TiVo but now I can only fix it by entering the settings section of TiVo Central.


I just received the update last night (normal rollout) and so far not seeing this issue with our Roamio Pro feeding our Onkyo receiver with an optical audio connection. I do see that it's switching to Stereo (maybe PCM?) instead of staying with Dolby Digital when going to the TiVo menus (we have the preview window turned off) so we're getting sound effects in the HD menus again!

I seem to recall this changed with one of the updates and it was theorized this was to reduce the audio disruption in the video preview window when opening the TiVo menus which improved but did not entirely go away at the time (no disruption when going to the guide). Since we have this turned off it was never an issue for us but we prefer having the sounds effects. 

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> I do see that it's switching to Stereo (maybe PCM?) instead of staying with Dolby Digital when going to the TiVo menus (we have the preview window turned off) so we're getting sound effects in the HD menus again!
> Scott


If Dolby is enabled, sound effects are disabled when a live TV windows is displayed. If PCM is enabled, or the display device does not support Dolby, sound effects are always present. It's been that way for a long time. I once heard it was a $$$ issue due to licensing costs.

Several times in three years my system (AVR and TV) have powered on in PCM instead of Dolby. I was able to get DD enabled by hitting pause for a moment. I don't know if that has been fixed. The TiVo never uses Standby.


----------



## 4d3fect (May 6, 2015)

Haven't been using my Roamio OTA much; only thing I notice is menu , gui, whatever, seems much snappier. And the link to the release notes is broken, as mentioned upthread.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

geekmedic said:


> I have issues where there is a lag between pressing buttons and the TiVo responding, and on some instances I can press a button once but the TiVo registers mutiple button presses.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


This happens the most right out of the box when it's at its busiest. Lots of background activity for the first several hours at least. Especially if transfers are being performed on top of everything else. It eventually calms down.

If it's still happening, a reboot might flush the demons out. Or fresh batteries if they're currently low.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

geekmedic said:


> I just set up my Bolt+ with 20.6.3. I had a SlidePro remote that wasn't being used, so I paired it with the Bolt+.
> 
> I have issues where there is a lag between pressing buttons and the TiVo responding, and on some instances I can press a button once but the TiVo registers mutiple button presses.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


I had the exact same problem with the same setup. A reboot was what it took to get it out of the funk. Since then I have not noticed any delay in button presses. I also had close to new batteries, so that was not the culprit. Definitely something with 20.6.3 (or the rebuild of databases after the update).


----------



## ryanmcv (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like the release notes are live again. I've copied them below in case TiVo takes the link down again.



TiVo said:


> *What's new in version 20.6.3*
> Software version 20.6.3 introduces the following features:
> *Added features/functionality*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

choco said:


> I wish there were some visual feedback to let you know when the CC option is toggled. Holding a button down for 2 seconds is a long time, and it's hard to tell if it actually worked or if I've held the button down long enough (other than waiting for the CC to show up or not show up). It would be nice if there were a temporary message that said "CC on" or "CC off" to let you know.


Agreed. I was uncertain enough last night that I just reverted to the old way of changing CC (left -> down -> select) because it at least seems quicker than holding the button for a couple seconds and more reliable because I can see I've flipped it.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Since this update, almost every time I power up my system, my audio receiver locks up and has to be rebooted. I thought it was a fluke at first, but it continues to happen again and again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> Since this update, almost every time I power up my system, my audio receiver locks up and has to be rebooted. I thought it was a fluke at first, but it continues to happen again and again.


Do you mean when you turn on your TV the receiver/AVR stops working? Every morning I turn on my TV and AVR (or in the other order) and have had the AVR show PCM a few times. But I'm not sure what would lock up.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Do you mean when you turn on your TV the receiver/AVR stops working? Every morning I turn on my TV and AVR (or in the other order) and have had the AVR show PCM a few times. But I'm not sure what would lock up.


I think it happens when the TiVo comes out of standby. The HDMI signal seems to be very erratic for a few seconds, rapidly switching on and off or something. My audio receiver then freezes and won't respond until I hold its power button down 10 seconds to reboot it. I will continue to troubleshoot exactly when it happens. This behavior started immediately after the 20.6.3 update.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> I think it happens when the TiVo comes out of standby. The HDMI signal seems to be very erratic for a few seconds, rapidly switching on and off or something. My audio receiver then freezes and won't respond until I hold its power button down 10 seconds to reboot it. I will continue to troubleshoot exactly when it happens. This behavior started immediately after the 20.6.3 update.


Understood. I have heard this before. I never use Standby since I frequently have a Mini using the Roamio. I always use Standby on the Mini. Strange that there is nothing in the release notes about audio problems. I thought that was one reason for this update.

If you are still going to work on the problem, I might point you to PCM vs DD. It might have an effect.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I haven't seen any issues with my Roamio coming out of standby causing problems with my Denon receiver. In fact I noticed that 20.6.3 seems to come out of standby much quicker than earlier versions (almost instantly, no more "just a few more moments" screen).

The problem is that not all HDMI chipsets and software is well tested and fully compliant. The common functionality is correct in most systems but the edge cases aren't always implemented correctly. So some combinations of hardware cause problems when certain features are used. I do wish there was better certification of things but there isn't.

Part of this is a common issue I've seen with engineers working on communications (and HDMI qualifies as communications). They develop systems that verify the received signal and if it's in error they intentionally crash the system. Which is the exact wrong thing to do. Apparently this is even taught in some communications classes as a best practice. 

The correct rule in communications is: Always send correct signals; Accept any signal you can correctly decode and discard those you can't decode.


----------



## whoareyou_1999 (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, after the update I have problems with Dolby Digital feeding my Marantz sr7010 receiver.
Some Dolby Digital stations are now only 2 channel instead of surround, but once in a while will lock in as surround. Some are surround as expected. One I've found is center channel only. Really frustrated.

It's not the receiver.

Anyone else seeing something like this.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> With the update my Roamio now insists on showing categories in My Shows every couple of days, which I have to disable. They've broken something with sticky options.





moyekj said:


> Oh no. I disable all categories in My Shows too as I don't like the categories at all, and stick with the 2 column My Shows. Not looking forward to that bug... I sure hope disabling of video window is not forgotten as well as I really don't like it either.


Well it looks like fortunately I must have misunderstood the bug, because after the update I'm not seeing an issue. I use the 2 column view of My Shows exclusively (hate the 3 column view) and don't have the problem of it reverting to 3 column view with categories as I expected based on posts I've seen here. This is for series 4 units and a Roamio Pro unit all on new software (RC7) now.

EDIT: Never mind. A day later and my Roamio switched itself to 3 column mode without even a reboot. What a horrible bug.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> If Dolby is enabled, sound effects are disabled when a live TV windows is displayed. If PCM is enabled, or the display device does not support Dolby, sound effects are always present. It's been that way for a long time. .


Correct regarding no sound effects with Dolby Digital, I was just pointing out that the behavior with the TiVo menus have changed and it doesn't stay in Dolby Digital mode as it did before (even with the TV preview window disabled) after this update.



JoeKustra said:


> Several times in three years my system (AVR and TV) have powered on in PCM instead of Dolby. I was able to get DD enabled by hitting pause for a moment. I don't know if that has been fixed. The TiVo never uses Standby.


Never had an issue here with the mode (or any audio dropouts as others have had). I didn't have a chance to watch much TV last night so will be interesting if we see anything this weekend.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Correct regarding no sound effects with Dolby Digital, I was just pointing out that the behavior with the TiVo menus have changed and it doesn't stay in Dolby Digital mode as it did before (even with the TV preview window disabled) after this update.
> 
> Never had an issue here with the mode (or any audio dropouts as others have had). I didn't have a chance to watch much TV last night so will be interesting if we see anything this weekend.
> Scott


Maybe I'm not saying it right. If there is a live video window, then DD 5.1 is present (if enabled) and sound effects (if enabled) are not. No window: sound effects can be present. That is the best I can do. Basically no change with this update except there are more menus with a window even if I have to pass through an SD screen to get there with a Roamio.


----------



## whoareyou_1999 (Feb 3, 2016)

whoareyou_1999 said:


> Well, after the update I have problems with Dolby Digital feeding my Marantz sr7010 receiver.
> Some Dolby Digital stations are now only 2 channel instead of surround, but once in a while will lock in as surround. Some are surround as expected. One I've found is center channel only. Really frustrated.
> 
> It's not the receiver.
> ...


Ok so after a reboot, I think all is back to normal. Hopefully just a poorly timed coincidence.


----------



## MarcBecker (Jan 25, 2008)

I had an issue after the update with my receiver not getting an audio signal via my HDMI cable. I would get video, but no audio. My receiver was working with other HDMI inputs, so I knew the issue wasn't the receiver. I was able to get audio via optical cables for tivo though. I called Tivo support, they had me unplug my tivo to restart it (as opposed to restarting via the tivo menus, which I tried initially, but didn't solve any issues). Once the tivo restarted after being unplugged/plugged the audio came back via my HDMI cable.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Maybe I'm not saying it right. If there is a live video window, then DD 5.1 is present (if enabled) and sound effects (if enabled) are not. No window: sound effects can be present. That is the best I can do. Basically no change with this update except there are more menus with a window even if I have to pass through an SD screen to get there with a Roamio.


Except there has been a change. With this update, it now switches to PCM when you go into the TiVo menus with the live video window disabled. Before this update it would stay in Dolby Digital in the HD menus *without* the live video window and would only switch to PCM when you entered an SD menu.

This is the post where I noted the reverse change with the 20.5.6 update and we were having the reverse conversation (that's the update where it stayed in Dolby Digital mode in the TiVo menus with the live video window disabled).

20.5.6 Release Notes (Roamio)

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Except there has been a change. With this update, it now switches to PCM when you go into the TiVo menus with the live video window disabled. Before this update it would stay in Dolby Digital in the HD menus *without* the live video window and would only switch to PCM when you entered an SD menu.
> 
> This is the post where I noted the reverse change with the 20.5.6 update and we were having the reverse conversation (that's the update where it stayed in Dolby Digital mode in the TiVo menus with the live video window disabled).
> 
> ...


Got it. I'll leave now since I have the window enabled. This was getting too confusing anyhow.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

morac said:


> That's TiVo supports go to canned response. It doesn't mean anything. I got the same response for the current issue with the 500 error on TiVo's web site, which has absolutely nothing to do with TiVo software.


Well...Hmmm.....Ahh...Didn't come from TiVo Support if you catch my drift.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> I just received the update last night (normal rollout) and so far not seeing this issue with our Roamio Pro feeding our Onkyo receiver with an optical audio connection. I do see that it's switching to Stereo (maybe PCM?) instead of staying with Dolby Digital when going to the TiVo menus (we have the preview window turned off) so we're getting sound effects in the HD menus again!
> 
> I seem to recall this changed with one of the updates and it was theorized this was to reduce the audio disruption in the video preview window when opening the TiVo menus which improved but did not entirely go away at the time (no disruption when going to the guide). Since we have this turned off it was never an issue for us but we prefer having the sounds effects.
> 
> Scott


Yes this did start with the winter update in December of last year. The issue is due to me routing the HDMI feed through my Onkyo TX NR609 receiver and I have HDMI passthrough while in standby enabled. This helps when you just want to watch TV without turning on the receiver.
When you do turn on the receiver the receiver strips out the audio going to the TV so you don't have to mute the TV speakers when using the receiver. Problem is when bringing the receiver out of standby, the Roamio does not respond to the HDMI signal change and keeps outputting 2 channel stereo. The only way to get the Roamio to output DD 5.1 is to enter the settings menu in TiVo Central. When you come out of the settings menu the receiver then changes to DD 5.1. The reverse happens when you put the receiver back into standby, the Roamio again does not respond to the HDMI signal change and keeps outputting DD 5.1 which is now sent to the TV speakers and this leads to getting the high pitched helicopter noise out of the TV speakers. In order to fix this I again have to enter the settings menu in TiVo Central and upon exiting the menu then the Roamio will output 2 channel stereo. There was other work around for this before this update, pausing/unpausing, hit the replay button, change the channel, and of course going into TiVo Central's setting menu. The settings menu trick is the only one that now works.

My main reason to run my setup this way is to take advantage of DD5.1 Plus from Amazon and Vudu. This does not work with optical out. I really think the issue is the Roamio is not making the HDMI handshake long enough for the receiver to respond. As you stated customers were complaining of the audio disruption going in and out of TiVo Central. In order for TiVo to make this work they broke the HDMI handshake protocol. I am afraid this will remain forever broken so I have been seeking out other alternatives for streaming. This will basically make the Roamio a plain vanilla DVR for me and the apps will be worthless.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> This will basically make the Roamio a plain vanilla DVR for me and the apps will be worthless.


Been there, done that. Believe me, you will be much, much happier after switching to anything else for streaming.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> Been there, done that. Believe me, you will be much, much happier after switching to anything else for streaming.


That's been my mindset for years now -- although I fully realize there are some who are perfectly happy with the TiVo streaming apps. I had a TiVo HD from 2009 to 2015 and first got a Logitech Revue for superior streaming, and then a Fire TV. Have had a Roamio basic for 16 mos. now and it appears the Netflix and other streaming apps are better than they were in the THD. However I use them just as fall backs for the Fire TV. My habit of not depending on TiVo streaming is so well established that I haven't really used them enough to form a good assessment.

Streaming boxes such as Roku and Fire TV are so inexpensive that I would be just as happy if TiVo would concentrate on providing the world's best DVR. I certainly consider fixing the Rovi data, spinning blue circles, and failing one-passes more essential than the streaming apps.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Instead of trying to be yet another app platform for app developers to write for, I think TiVo would be well served if they could just add support for Android TV apps. Maybe that's a huge undertaking, and not practical though.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I assume it's due to this release - when transfering shows to other Tivos the skipmode metadata now remains intact.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> I assume it's due to this release - when transfering shows to other Tivos the skipmode metadata now remains intact.


Now that's interesting (and nice!).

Scott


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

dlfl said:


> Streaming boxes such as Roku and Fire TV are so inexpensive that I would be just as happy if TiVo would concentrate on providing the world's best DVR. I certainly consider fixing the Rovi data, spinning blue circles, and failing one-passes more essential than the streaming apps.


In my opinion, the streaming apps make TiVo a WORSE DVR than it would be without them. All the confusing clutter in the interface attempting to blend streaming in with recording just makes it harder to use and understand. I would be MUCH HAPPIER if TiVo would concentrate on providing the world's best DVR, and completely remove all references to streaming.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Opened tickets through the website on the issue with accessing S3 TiVo's from the Roamio for show transfers (C423 error but works in the reverse direction) and not able to play music from TiVo Desktop (and pyTiVo).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

series5orpremier said:


> I assume it's due to this release - when transfering shows to other Tivos the skipmode metadata now remains intact.


Interesting. I just transferred a program and no SM. This was between two basic Roamio boxes, both on 20.6.3.

Update: Transfer from a to b seemed to fail. Transfer from b to a seems to have worked. More work to do.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> In my opinion, the streaming apps make TiVo a WORSE DVR than it would be without them. All the confusing clutter in the interface attempting to blend streaming in with recording just makes it harder to use and understand. I would be MUCH HAPPIER if TiVo would concentrate on providing the world's best DVR, and completely remove all references to streaming.


Completely disagree. OnePass is among the best things to happen in the 9 years I've been a customer.

If you don't want streaming references in the UI, can't you just uncheck all the OTT providers and setup your "default" 1P options to "Recordings Only?"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> Completely disagree. OnePass is among the best things to happen in the 9 years I've been a customer.
> 
> If you don't want streaming references in the UI, can't you just uncheck all the OTT providers and setup your "default" 1P options to "Recordings Only?"


That's how my Roamio is set up. Actually, I do leave Amazon Prime checked since I have that. Everything else is on a Roku 3, Blu-ray or TV. My 1P default is Recordings Only since streaming most older stuff from Amazon is DD Stereo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Interesting. I just transferred a program and no SM. This was between two basic Roamio boxes, both on 20.6.3.
> 
> Update: Transfer from a to b seemed to fail. Transfer from b to a seems to have worked. More work to do.


It's a little more interesting than that. Now when I transfer recordings from my series 4 units (which obviously don't have SkipMode) to my Roamio, once the transfer completes and I go in and out of My Shows, the eligible recordings acquire SkipMode information. So it's not that metadata is part of the transfer, rather that TiVo can acquire the SkipMode data on the fly based on the contentId. It's still curious that contentId was always passed along as part of MRV transfer, but somehow previously TiVo software would not process MRV transferred shows for SkipMode, but now they do.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Completely disagree. OnePass is among the best things to happen in the 9 years I've been a customer.
> 
> If you don't want streaming references in the UI, can't you just uncheck all the OTT providers and setup your "default" 1P options to "Recordings Only?"


I'm glad to hear that someone likes OnePass! I'm not suggesting that TiVo change it, just stating my opinion that I liked Season Pass better. And yes, I have unchecked as many streaming options as I could find, but the UI is still very cluttered compared to a few years ago.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

My spouse just asked why the Christmas music won't play. It will be a Blue Christmas this year if TiVo doesn't fix it soon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

moyekj said:


> It's a little more interesting than that. Now when I transfer recordings from my series 4 units (which obviously don't have SkipMode) to my Roamio, once the transfer completes and I go in and out of My Shows, the eligible recordings acquire SkipMode information. So it's not that metadata is part of the transfer, rather that TiVo can acquire the SkipMode data on the fly based on the contentId. It's still curious that contentId was always passed along as part of MRV transfer, but somehow previously TiVo software would not process MRV transferred shows for SkipMode, but now they do.


I just found the problem: I didn't wait long enough. Also, the transfer seems to trigger a VCM Connection.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Skip mode still doesn't transfer to and from Tivo desktop.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> I'm glad to hear that someone likes OnePass! I'm not suggesting that TiVo change it, just stating my opinion that I liked Season Pass better. And yes, I have unchecked as many streaming options as I could find, but the UI is still very cluttered compared to a few years ago.


Understandable. I wouldn't mind if the TiVo remote button was configurable; I'd rather have it go directly to My Shows than TV Central... which I think is a bit cluttered. Double-clicking kind of does that but not really.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Understandable. I wouldn't mind if the TiVo remote button was configurable; I'd rather have it go directly to My Shows than TV Central... which I think is a bit cluttered. Double-clicking kind of does that but not really.


There IS a remote code that goes directly to My Shows that you can use with a universal remote, it's just not included on the standard remote.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

eric102 said:


> Skip mode still doesn't transfer to and from Tivo desktop.


I think the problem there is that channel information metadata is not included when transferring back to a TiVo via TTG, compared to MRV which channel information now IS included. And I think TiVo skips processing shows without channel information for SkipMode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What would be cool is if you could figure out how to initiate a TiVo to TiVo transfer in kmttg. Then you could do a collaborative scheduling system where it checks for shows that are not going to record on the primary TiVo due to conflict and then schedules those on a secondary TiVo automatically and transfers the recording to the primary TiVo after it's done.


----------



## 1larryw (Jul 31, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Wait a sec... they added a CC toggle?!? This is huge. Yuge huge! Probably one of the most requested features.
> 
> Every time I had a chance to ask for this, I did. Surveys, betas, etc. {Thank you. Thank you very much}/Elvis


It appears the CC toggle only works on roamio and above series. Why? that makes absolutely no sense considering it should just be passing IR remote press data...am i wrong?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

20.6.3 restores 1-click playing of OTT content in 1P list views. Nice.

It used to work like this, but about 6 months ago it was removed (only for OTT content) and you had to click into the episode detail page to launch it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> 20.6.3 restores 1-click playing of OTT content in 1P list views. Nice.
> 
> It used to work like this, but about 6 months ago it was removed (only for OTT content) and you had to click into the episode detail page to launch it.


 That is good - now if they would only actually update OTT content in the guide so one could make use of them...


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Any idea why the HD menu updates (network and cablecard screen) are Bolt only? Seems weird to not give it to Roamios.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

El Maestro said:


> Any idea why the HD menu updates (network and cablecard screen) are Bolt only? Seems weird to not give it to Roamios.


Don't know, but I'm glad it didn't affect Roamios since pretty much every time TiVo updates old menus/GUIs some functionality goes out the door or new bugs are introduced. Wish they would focus on fixing serious guide issues instead of cosmetic issues.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Don't know, but I'm glad it didn't affect Roamios since pretty much every time TiVo updates old menus/GUIs some functionality goes out the door or new bugs are introduced. Wish they would focus on fixing serious guide issues instead of cosmetic issues.


I'd be pretty willing to bet good money that there's not one person at TiVo who works on both software updates and guide data...


----------



## Dssguy1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the exact same problem. Started a couple days ago, right after the update. Every time I turn on my AVR rcvr, which is only a year old and passes 4k just fine, I get the HDCP 2.2 error that I have never seen before. Only way to clear it is to either unplug the TV or the TiVo and then it goes away and is fine.

What did you do TiVo? Please fix it, this is crippling my viewing pleasure!



davahad said:


> I have a Tivo Bolt and it has been working great since I purchased on 8/1/2016. I received the 20.6.3 update yesterday and when I turned on my system I get blank screen with audio. Eventually got the 2.2 HDCP TV Error.
> 
> Unplugged HDMI cable and display works. Now every time I turn off the TV and turn back on I get the blank screen and have to unplug the HDMI cable to get the video back.
> 
> This current setup is not going to work. Is there a way to revert to the previous version?


----------



## Dssguy1 (Feb 19, 2013)

davahad said:


> I installed an HDMI Splitter that also strips HDCP and this resolves the issue so it would appear Tivo changed something in regards to the HDCP 2.2 protection. NVidia did the same thing with a software update to their Shield last year and I had the exact same issue until they pushed a firmware update to fix. In the meantime I used the same splitter to resolve.


Do you have a link to the splitter you used? I assume I am going to have to do this for a while until TiVo sorts it out!


----------



## G0RD057 (Dec 4, 2016)

dhoward said:


> I got the change yesterday on my Bolt. When ever I turn on the TV now, regardless of the channel, everything is good for about 10 seconds than the screen goes black with no audio and then a few seconds later everything returns to normal and never happens again until I shut down and turn the tv on again. At first I thought my video settings changed when the software change but I played with different video settings and the problem is very repeatable. Is anyone else seeing this?


I'm seeing something very similar on my Roamio Pro since the update.
Screen flashes various colors with no audio (crackling sounds) coming out of standby.
I have to unplug hdmi cable and re-insert it in order to complete the hdmi "handshake" every time Roamio comes out of standby.
It's definitely an update related issue.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Dssguy1 said:


> Do you have a link to the splitter you used? I assume I am going to have to do this for a while until TiVo sorts it out!


Do you have an older TV? My receiver supports 2.2 (Denon AVR-7200) but my TV does not. However, there should not be an issue unless you are trying to watch something that requires
HDCP 2.2. I think Tivo added support for 2.2 in the chain and if it sees a device that is not 2.2 it fails which is wrong.

I escalated the support ticket and will see if they ever reply.

Got it on Amazon Last Year. 
*CKITZE BG-520 HDMI 1x2 3D splitter v1.3 HDCP 2 ports switcher 3 4 5 8 PS3 XBOX360 DVD Blu-ray*


----------



## Dssguy1 (Feb 19, 2013)

davahad said:


> Do you have an older TV? My receiver supports 2.2 (Denon AVR-7200) but my TV does not. However, there should not be an issue unless you are trying to watch something that requires
> HDCP 2.2. I think Tivo added support for 2.2 in the chain and if it sees a device that is not 2.2 it fails which is wrong.
> 
> I escalated the support ticket and will see if they ever reply.
> ...


Yep, you and I have the same Denon rcvr! But my TV is an 8 year old DLP ! I wonder if they will fix this quick or if I should get the splitter so I can stop the insanity.

Also, do you think any cheap splitter will work? I was considering a 4K splitter but thought that might need the HDCP2.2


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Dssguy1 said:


> Yep, you and I have the same Denon rcvr! But my TV is an 8 year old DLP ! I wonder if they will fix this quick or if I should get the splitter so I can stop the insanity.
> 
> Also, do you think any cheap splitter will work? I was considering a 4K splitter but thought that might need the HDCP2.2


I have an 11 year old Pioneer Plasma. Another issue is that since the update I am no longer getting Dolby Digital on my Denon Receiver. Everything from the Tivo is Stereo.

When NVidia pushed a firmware update to the Shield last year it took them about a month to push a fix. Not sure about Tivo but I would recommend submitting a ticket as the more the better for a fix and read the Amazon reviews to determine if the splitter will strip the HDCP. I found the reviews to be mixed on the one I bought but it seems to work.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Then you could do a collaborative scheduling system where it checks for shows that are not going to record on the primary TiVo due to conflict and then schedules those on a secondary TiVo .


This is one of the nice things about the X1 - fully merged scheduling across two units - treats them like one, don't even need to copy just stream. Would be nice to see TiVo do the same.


----------



## howards (Oct 31, 2007)

My Premiere just updated to 20.6.3. Now I can no longer transfer shows from either of my two Series 2's. (They show up in the Premiere's NPL, but give error C423 if I try to access them.)

Not a local network problem - transfers to KMTTG work fine. Both Series 2 stopped working at the same time, so it appears something in the Premiere update broke it.

Have opened a ticket with Tivo. I see other have encountered this issue. Hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

This update broke my Bolt also - now getting C423 errors trying to access S3 and THD boxes.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm seeing something that's probably related. When I come out of standby, the screen paints and then blanks for a second or two before stabilizing. My Bolt is connected to a Denon AVR-S910W using the TiVo-supplied HDMI cable. All Bolt resolutions are checked, except the 2160s.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Steve said:


> I'm seeing something that's probably related. When I come out of standby, the screen paints and then blanks for a second or two before stabilizing. My Bolt is connected to a Denon AVR-S910W using the TiVo-supplied HDMI cable. All Bolt resolutions are checked, except the 2160s.


You should try using just one fixed resolution on the TiVo output. I have found that with all TiVos since the S3, allowing the TiVo to pass through whatever native resolution it finds on the input causes constant and irritating black-out-and-wait a few seconds every time it changes channels or goes in/out of the menus while it re-adjusts the output. If you use a fixed output resolution at the highest level your TV can accept, then the TiVo is always upconverting any lower signals and the irritating waits are not there.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> You should try using just one fixed resolution on the TiVo output. I have found that with all TiVos since the S3, allowing the TiVo to pass through whatever native resolution it finds on the input causes constant and irritating black-out-and-wait a few seconds every time it changes channels or goes in/out of the menus while it re-adjusts the output. If you use a fixed output resolution at the highest level your TV can accept, then the TiVo is always upconverting any lower signals and the irritating waits are not there.


I'll give that a try, but I was set up the same way with 20.6.1, with no screen flickering. I guess it's related to the new way the box comes out of standby, without the interim "waking up" screen.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> EDIT: Never mind. A day later and my Roamio switched itself to 3 column mode without even a reboot. What a horrible bug.


Yep, just saw it again today. I think the HDUI is resetting, perhaps because of my overnight kmttg AutoSkip collection task. But it only happens every once in a while.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> With the update my Roamio now insists on showing categories in My Shows every couple of days, which I have to disable. They've broken something with sticky options.





slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, just saw it again today. I think the HDUI is resetting, perhaps because of my overnight kmttg AutoSkip collection task. But it only happens every once in a while.


I've seen the same bug at least twice so far. It doesn't remember the "hide left column" setting. I'm not using kmttg or anything non-standard, so it's not caused by that.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> You should try using just one fixed resolution on the TiVo output. I have found that with all TiVos since the S3, allowing the TiVo to pass through whatever native resolution it finds on the input causes constant and irritating black-out-and-wait a few seconds every time it changes channels or goes in/out of the menus while it re-adjusts the output. If you use a fixed output resolution at the highest level your TV can accept, then the TiVo is always upconverting any lower signals and the irritating waits are not there.


Just tried again with only 1080p and 1080p passthrough checked. I waited a few hours and then woke it up. Same results.

I misspoke before, BTW. It actually doesn't flicker _immediately _after coming out of standby, but flickers after I hit the TiVo button a second time to get to the list. So I don't think it's due to a resolution change.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

choco said:


> I've seen the same bug at least twice so far. It doesn't remember the "hide left column" setting. I'm not using kmttg or anything non-standard, so it's not caused by that.


Any restart will cause the left column to display. Check my earlier post.

Update: same default display of left column with Premiere and Mini after a restart.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> If that means they are rolling out 20.6.3 to everyone, things are going to get busy around here.
> 
> There was a 3 day lag before I received RC9.


 more than 3 days since RC7 here and still no RC9 on Roamios


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Any restart will cause the left column to display. Check my earlier post.
> 
> Update: same default display of left column with Premiere and Mini after a restart.


Just an HDUI reset is sufficient to reproduce the problem (Thumbs down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play).. Pretty obvious bug to get through beta... So either no beta tester uses 2 column mode or TiVo just didn't care enough to fix it.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

BrettStah said:


> Instead of trying to be yet another app platform for app developers to write for, I think TiVo would be well served if they could just add support for Android TV apps. Maybe that's a huge undertaking, and not practical though.


The new Vizio E series, M series, and P series has went this route. You get a 6 inch tablet to control the display. It uses Google casting. The downside is there is no Amazon Prime App since Amazon will not cooperate with Google. Also the displays can not be bought on Amazon either.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Any restart will cause the left column to display. Check my earlier post.
> 
> Update: same default display of left column with Premiere and Mini after a restart.





moyekj said:


> Just an HDUI reset is sufficient to reproduce the problem (Thumbs down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play).. Pretty obvious bug to get through beta... So either no beta tester uses 2 column mode or TiVo just didn't care enough to fix it.


I got the bug without a restart or HDUI reset, so something in the everyday operation caused it for me, not sure what though.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got the update and saw this in the release notes.



> *NOTE:* Closed Captioning will not work properly if the customer has used a backdoor code to activate any of the unsupported onscreen displays, such as the clock on LiveTV or program timer.


I can't say that I've noticed any problems with CC and I do have the clock turned on. Has anyone seen any issues?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My parents' TiVo's suddenly lost connectivity between each other. They're connected via Moca.

Nothing changed except they got the update.

Anyone else have Moca issues post-update?


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

cwoody222, I had a random reboot of my Roamio Plus last night and after that none of the others (Roamio Basic, Roamio OTA & Minis) could connect to the Roamio Plus. I had to shut down everything including all DVRs, minis and my network and restart everything and only then would the others seen the Roamio Plus. Before I shutdown everything, I had some weird stuff going on, the Roamio Plus rebooted and could see and play everything from all other DVRs, but nothing could connect to it. Everything is connected via MoCA in my setup and this odd behavior started for me when the 20.6.3 update came through.


----------



## comprev (Oct 31, 2003)

Audio bug in latest update:
When turning on the screen reader, my Bolt changes the audio setting from Dolby Surround to PCM. Turning off the screen reader does NOT reset this. To reset, I have to go into the Settings menu and change the Audio setting back to surround.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

comprev said:


> Audio bug in latest update:
> When turning on the screen reader, my Bolt changes the audio setting from Dolby Surround to PCM. Turning off the screen reader does NOT reset this. To reset, I have to go into the Settings menu and change the Audio setting back to surround.


So noted.


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

bbrown9 said:


> I just got the update and saw this in the release notes.
> 
> *NOTE:* Closed Captioning will not work properly if the customer has used a backdoor code to activate any of the unsupported onscreen displays, such as the clock on LiveTV or program timer.
> 
> I can't say that I've noticed any problems with CC and I do have the clock turned on. Has anyone seen any issues?


I too saw that release note and I also use the on screen clock so after I got the update I checked the cc before and after reactivating the clock display and have saw no issues so far,


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Opened tickets through the website on the issue with accessing S3 TiVo's from the Roamio for show transfers (C423 error but works in the reverse direction) and not able to play music from TiVo Desktop (and pyTiVo).


Same problem here (Bolt can see S3 on the Devices list, but can't connect to it.) Should I open a ticket with TiVo to get this problem more visibility?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> The new Vizio E series, M series, and P series has went this route. You get a 6 inch tablet to control the display. It uses Google casting. The downside is there is no Amazon Prime App since Amazon will not cooperate with Google. Also the displays can not be bought on Amazon either.


Works great. To be clear you don't have to use the included tablet. You can install an app on your mobile device and get the same functionality.

Higher end sets get a larger tablet.

.


MJedi said:


> Same problem here (Bolt can see S3 on the Devices list, but can't connect to it.) Should I open a ticket with TiVo to get this problem more visibility?


Open a ticket. I used online chat.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

MJedi said:


> Same problem here (Bolt can see S3 on the Devices list, but can't connect to it.) Should I open a ticket with TiVo to get this problem more visibility?


Definitely!

Scott


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

So I fixed the HDCP 2.2 Error as well as no Dolby Digital being passed to my Denon receiver.
My Setup is as follows:
Tivo Bolt - Denon AVR-7200W - Pioneer 1120 HD Plasma

After the 20.6.3 got no video and all audio was Stereo only. If I manually unplugged the HDMI Cable I would get video until powered off.

Purchased the 4K Integral HD Fury Integral 4K60 4:4:4 600MHz : HDFury.com | Fix HDCP Error and Solve Connecting issues

This solved the Video errors by splitting the signal through the 4K Integral.

To fix the Dolby Digital Issue - In the EDID Automix Settings (using the 4K Integral Android App) I turned off "Allow YCbCr" and Dolby Digital is now functioning again.

Hopefully this is of help to others that are having the same issue. Now I will see if I can get Tivo to reimburse me for the Integral 4K


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Turned on Roamio basic this morning and had a blank screen. Turned TiVo 'on' and 'off' several times and it finally had a picture. Unplugged TiVo (hard reset) to force reboot. I've never experienced this happening in the past.

Roamio Basic S/W: 20.6.3 RC7
Pioneer Elite Pro 110

This is unacceptable and must be fixed immediately!

John


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

*New Feature*. Seems that networking has changed. I have two Premiere boxes that I only power up on weekends. I always have to restart the other TiVo boxes on my network after I power off the Premiere boxes, then tell the other boxes that the Premieres are gone. Now they get grayed out after a few hours. It may be that TiVo has improved their discovery service. This would also mean fewer problems needing fixed IP addresses. Something to check if you have multiple devices. Of course, this change may have unintended consequences that break something else.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

It's been two weeks now, and my Bolt+ is still on RC7.

Anyone else besides Joe get RC9 yet? If so, on which platform? TIA.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

JonR said:


> Turned on Roamio basic this morning and had a blank screen. Turned TiVo 'on' and 'off' several times and it finally had a picture. Unplugged TiVo (hard reset) to force reboot. I've never experienced this happening in the past.
> 
> Roamio Basic S/W: 20.6.3 RC7
> Pioneer Elite Pro 110
> ...


Looks like you have an older TV as well and you may also be getting the HDCP 2.2 error because of the TV and the software update that caused this issue.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Lurker1 said:


> Since this update, almost every time I power up my system, my audio receiver locks up and has to be rebooted. I thought it was a fluke at first, but it continues to happen again and again.


Testing indicates this is limited to when I turn on receiver and TiVo at almost the same instant. I have adjusted the sequence and timing of my remote macro, and it seems to be better (for now). I now notice that it fails to activate Dolby Digital about a third of the time.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

What's the difference with RC7 and RC9? Didn't I see mention of RC12?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The RC means release candidate, so I wonder why we're all getting these at all? I know some people signed up for the priority page, but I didn't on my Bolt and still got RC7. Seems odd to be pushing a release candidate version out to the masses.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The RC means release candidate, so I wonder why we're all getting these at all? I know some people signed up for the priority page, but I didn't on my Bolt and still got RC7. Seems odd to be pushing a release candidate version out to the masses.


TiVo treats release candidates as actual releases unless there's a critical fix in which case another release candidate is pushed out. This gets rid of the need to push out a second release to people with RC builds simply to get a non-RC version number.

TiVo used to do that a few years ago (using letters instead of RC), but stopped. If you think about it, it doesn't make a lot of sense to do so.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahhh... I've been in many betas over the years and I thought they always pushed us up to a non-RC version number at the end. I didn't realized they had stopped doing that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> The RC means release candidate, so I wonder why we're all getting these at all? I know some people signed up for the priority page, but I didn't on my Bolt and still got RC7. Seems odd to be pushing a release candidate version out to the masses.


They have pushed RC7 to everyone and everything, series 4 up. I was a beta for audio problems (worse now) and received RC9 two days after RC7.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

davahad said:


> Looks like you have an older TV as well and you may also be getting the HDCP 2.2 error because of the TV and the software update that caused this issue.


TV has worked flawlessly for years and continues to work flawlessly with my AppleTv, PS3 and Oppo. Tivo must resolve this issue for people like myself who own older Tv's that have older HDMI standards.

John


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Ahhh... I've been in many betas over the years and I thought they always pushed us up to a non-RC version number at the end. I didn't realized they had stopped doing that.


They've been leaving RC in the final version number for at least a year now, maybe two.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

tim1724 said:


> They've been leaving RC in the final version number for at least a year now, maybe two.


Hope RC7 is not the final version!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JonR said:


> Hope RC7 is not the final version!


That is very unlikely.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

JonR said:


> Hope RC7 is not the final version!


20.6.3RC7 did already go into wide release. There's a 20.6.3RC9 in testing (some people have received it to test audio issues) but apparently TiVo decided that the problems in 20.6.3RC7 weren't big enough to wait for a later version. (They had to get 20.6.3 out to meet FCC accessibility requirements&#8230; they were already a month or so past the deadline.)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tim1724 said:


> 20.6.3RC7 did already go into wide release. There's a 20.6.3RC9 in testing (some people have received it to test audio issues) but apparently TiVo decided that the problems in 20.6.3RC7 weren't big enough to wait for a later version. (They had to get 20.6.3 out to meet FCC accessibility requirements&#8230; they were already a month or so past the deadline.)


That would explain A LOT. Certainly feels like a rushed release with obvious bugs that was released anyway.


----------



## SFDave (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a Roamio, Premiere XL, and TiVoHD XL. Since the update, I can no longer transfer programs from the TiVoHD_ to_ either the Roamio or the Premiere. (I can transfer programs _from_ the Roamio and Premiere to the TiVoHD.) When I select the TiVoHD from the list of Devices, it displays the message "Can't Connect to the TiVoHD box...(C423)". I've rebooted all Tivos, router, and cable modem, but no joy. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't think I'll sign up for priority releases anymore. Seems like it's best to give a little time for them to debug stuff even though it seems they pushed this out to everyone regardless of the problems.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

SFDave said:


> I have a Roamio, Premiere XL, and TiVoHD XL. Since the update, I can no longer transfer programs from the TiVoHD_ to_ either the Roamio or the Premiere. (I can transfer programs _from_ the Roamio and Premiere to the TiVoHD.) When I select the TiVoHD from the list of Devices, it displays the message "Can't Connect to the TiVoHD box...(C423)". I've rebooted all Tivos, router, and cable modem, but no joy. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


Yup, several of us have this problem since this update. I would suggest opening a support ticket with TiVo. If more of us who let them know that this is a problem, hopefully they fix this issue soon.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

SFDave said:


> I have a Roamio, Premiere XL, and TiVoHD XL. Since the update, I can no longer transfer programs from the TiVoHD_ to_ either the Roamio or the Premiere. (I can transfer programs _from_ the Roamio and Premiere to the TiVoHD.) When I select the TiVoHD from the list of Devices, it displays the message "Can't Connect to the TiVoHD box...(C423)". I've rebooted all Tivos, router, and cable modem, but no joy. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


Open a ticket. This is a known bug since 12/1/2016.

I have this problem I can't MRV from my Premiere 4 to either my Premiere or Mini, yet MRV works from the Premiere to the Premiere 4.

The response from TiVo has been less than silence. You know, "We are working as diligently as we can" and "our software engineers are working to get a resolution to your issue."


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> They have pushed RC7 to everyone and everything, series 4 up. I was a beta for audio problems (worse now) and received RC9 two days after RC7.


Have my Roamio Pro (RP) connected via HDMI In to my Denon 6200 avr and my Panasonic plasma connected to the HDMI Out of the 6200.

I'm having the issue where my Roamio Pro defaults to stereo LPCM when I power up my 6200. Have to go to the SD Settings menu to get the RP to switch to DD 5.1. Also, have to go to the SD Settings menu to get the RP to switch back to stereo LPCM when I put my Denon 6200 into standby which passes through the audio to my TV speakers (or else I get silence).

Does RC9 fix this? If so, is there a way I can request Tivo provide RC9 to my RP?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kokishin said:


> Have my Roamio Pro (RP) connected via HDMI In to my Denon 6200 avr and my Panasonic plasma connected to the HDMI Out of the 6200.
> 
> I'm having the issue where my Roamio Pro defaults to stereo LPCM when I power up my 6200. Have to go to the SD Settings menu to get the RP to switch to DD 5.1. Also, have to go to the SD Settings menu to get the RP to switch back to stereo LPCM when I put my Denon 6200 into standby which passes through the audio to my TV speakers (or else I get silence).
> 
> Does RC9 fix this? If so, is there a way I can request Tivo provide RC9 to my RP?


I don't think you can get RC9. I don't think RC9 will fix your problem. I find no difference between RC7 and RC9, which were received 3 days apart. Others have audio problems, and I have not seen a post that indicates these have been fixed by RC7.

My basic Roamio connects to an older Yamaha RX-V867. I have had PCM audio maybe three times in two years. I was hoping this release would fix the odd audio dropouts. It has not. No change. The audio issue with audio descriptions ("C" button) seems to not be related. I do not use ARC or HDMI Control, but do have video bypass when the AVR is off. My TV speakers have always been disabled. Sorry I can't help. I might suggest doing a search in the forum for "Denon" and "audio".


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't think you can get RC9. I don't think RC9 will fix your problem. I find no difference between RC7 and RC9, which were received 3 days apart. Others have audio problems, and I have not seen a post that indicates these have been fixed by RC7.
> 
> My basic Roamio connects to an older Yamaha RV-V867. I have had PCM audio maybe three times in two years. I was hoping this release would fix the odd audio dropouts. It has not. No change. The audio issue with audio descriptions ("C" button) seems to not be related. I do not use ARC or HDMI Control, but do have video bypass when the AVR is off. My TV speakers have always been disabled. Sorry I can't help. I might suggest doing a search in the forum for "Denon" and "audio".


10-4. My issue is just an inconvenience. Yours is more serious/annoying. Hope Tivo finally resolves your issue.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

kokishin said:


> Have my Roamio Pro (RP) connected via HDMI In to my Denon 6200 avr and my Panasonic plasma connected to the HDMI Out of the 6200.
> 
> I'm having the issue where my Roamio Pro defaults to stereo LPCM when I power up my 6200. Have to go to the SD Settings menu to get the RP to switch to DD 5.1. Also, have to go to the SD Settings menu to get the RP to switch back to stereo LPCM when I put my Denon 6200 into standby which passes through the audio to my TV speakers (or else I get silence).
> 
> Does RC9 fix this? If so, is there a way I can request Tivo provide RC9 to my RP?


Margret is aware of this so can you please contact her. The more people complaining about this the more likely this will get fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kokishin said:


> 10-4. My issue is just an inconvenience. Yours is more serious/annoying. Hope Tivo finally resolves your issue.


I don't have much hope. However, when 20.5.9 was released the severity was greatly reduced. Now it's just two or three per day, and I don't have the issue with streaming or recordings.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Jed1 said:


> Margret is aware of this so can you please contact her. The more people complaining about this the more likely this will get fixed.


Just PM'd her. Thanks


----------



## SFDave (Aug 25, 2006)

MJedi said:


> Yup, several of us have this problem since this update. I would suggest opening a support ticket with TiVo. If more of us who let them know that this is a problem, hopefully they fix this issue soon.


I tried calling TiVo support. I got a useless rep who didn't understand the problem, and insisted the trouble was with my ISP. When I asked to speak to 2nd level support or a supervisor, but he just put me on hold until it was after support hours and it was too late to call back.


----------



## bsbd (Mar 1, 2015)

kokishin said:


> Have my Roamio Pro (RP) connected via HDMI In to my Denon 6200 avr and my Panasonic plasma connected to the HDMI Out of the 6200.


I also have a Roamio Pro w/RC7 and a new Denon (6300). I only fired up the Denon for the first time yesterday so there hasn't been time to do too much testing, but I did determine pretty quickly that if I bring the Roamio out of Standby before bringing the Denon out of Standby I only get Stereo despite having the TiVo set for Dolby Digital. If the Roamio comes out of Standby with the Denon already powered-up, it does output Dolby Digital reliably.

With the Denon powered-on and the Roamio putting out Dolby Digital, if I subsequently put the Denon back into Standby the Roamio will continue outputting Dolby Digital and the Denon passes it through to my LG TV. When I turn the Denon back on Dolby Digital will also still be there.

I tried running the HDMI cable from the Roamio directly to the LG TV. Apparently the Roamio doesn't like the HDMI handshake from the LG and so when it wakes up out of Standby it only outputs Stereo audio.

This tells me that when the Roamio comes out of Standby it's apparently very finicky about the HDMI handshake.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> Margret is aware of this so can you please contact her. The more people complaining about this the more likely this will get fixed.


Should I PM her about the transfer error as well?


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've always had HDMI issues with my Roamio. Still hoping for a fix to roll out eventually.

Initially on my 2006 TV when I powered it on, often would get a purple-tinted screen. Would have to unplug/replug HDMI to get it fixed, or put Tivo in standby and wake back up.

Upgraded to a 2015 Samsung - when the TV powers on there's no audio over HDMI. Have to either unplug/replug or standby/wake the Tivo.

Happened on my original Roamio and also a refurb Roamio when my mainboard died. 

Super annoying. Wife acceptance factor way down. Still hoping for a fix some day.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

SFDave said:


> I tried calling TiVo support. I got a useless rep who didn't understand the problem, and insisted the trouble was with my ISP. When I asked to speak to 2nd level support or a supervisor, but he just put me on hold until it was after support hours and it was too late to call back.


I actually submitted my issue to support.tivo.com (Contact Us).

I have been waiting for them to reply to my issue though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This morning My Shows displays left column. No restart, no recording errors. Put attached Mini on-line and it refused live TV. Changed hosts, ate breakfast, then (before doing a restart), went and switched to usual host. Hit Live TV button and it worked. This is not good software. No connection last night either.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

bsbd said:


> I also have a Roamio Pro w/RC7 and a new Denon (6300). I only fired up the Denon for the first time yesterday so there hasn't been time to do too much testing, but I did determine pretty quickly that if I bring the Roamio out of Standby before bringing the Denon out of Standby I only get Stereo despite having the TiVo set for Dolby Digital. If the Roamio comes out of Standby with the Denon already powered-up, it does output Dolby Digital reliably.
> 
> With the Denon powered-on and the Roamio putting out Dolby Digital, if I subsequently put the Denon back into Standby the Roamio will continue outputting Dolby Digital and the Denon passes it through to my LG TV. When I turn the Denon back on Dolby Digital will also still be there.
> 
> ...


I don't utilize the Tivo standby function. I do utilize the standby function of the Denon 6200.

With the Denon 6200 on, to switch the Roamio Pro from stereo LPCM to DD 5.1, using the Tivo remote I press Tivo Central->Settings and Messages->Settings. Then I go back to live TV. When I put my Denon 6200 into standby mode which will pass thru the Roamio Pro audio to the TV, I again have to press Tivo Central->Settings and Messages->Settings to get the Roamio Pro to switch back to stereo LPCM; otherwise there is no audio from the TV speakers.


----------



## boston01 (Feb 23, 2014)

This is a known issue with the software. I have a Tivo Series 3, 4, & 5 and only the 4 can't see the other units (C423 error), but the rest can see the Series 4 and act appropriately. Waiting on a fix from TiVO. If you have the problem, report it to them to increase the priority for a fix. All the units worked before the software upgrade.


----------



## bsbd (Mar 1, 2015)

kokishin said:


> I don't utilize the Tivo standby function. I do utilize the standby function of the Denon 6200.


I let my Roamio Pro time out after 4 hours of inactivity.



kokishin said:


> When I put my Denon 6200 into standby mode which will pass thru the Roamio Pro audio to the TV, I again have to press Tivo Central->Settings and Messages->Settings to get the Roamio Pro to switch back to stereo LPCM; otherwise there is no audio from the TV speakers.


Ahhh, your Panasonic Plasma requires stereo LCPM so your situation is a little different than mine. My LG handles either stereo or DD via HDMI, so I just have to get the Roamio in the DD mode in the first place (for the Denon) and then I'm able to cycle the AVR on and off with no issues.

The bottom line seems to be that the Roamio isn't sensing a change in HDMI device and therefore doesn't renegotiate the audio mode. That's bad for you when you put the Denon in Standby and use your TV and bad for me if I bring the Roamio out of Standby prior to bringing the Denon out of Standby.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

bsbd said:


> The bottom line seems to be that the Roamio isn't sensing a change in HDMI device and therefore doesn't renegotiate the audio mode. That's bad for you when you put the Denon in Standby and use your TV and bad for me if I bring the Roamio out of Standby prior to bringing the Denon out of Standby.


Agree. It's an inconvenience which I wish Tivo would fix but at least there is a workaround.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I see Margret updated her Twitter background to the new UI. Wonder if that is coming soon, and if so, how far down the product line will it come (Bolt --> Roamio --> Premiere)?

Tweets with replies by TiVo Margret Schmidt (@tivodesign) | Twitter


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> I see Margret updated her Twitter background to the new UI. Wonder if that is coming soon, and if so, how far down the product line will it come (Bolt --> Roamio --> Premiere)?
> 
> Tweets with replies by TiVo Margret Schmidt (@tivodesign) | Twitter


Hasn't had a Tweet since Nov. 15 though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> I see Margret updated her Twitter background to the new UI. Wonder if that is coming soon, and if so, how far down the product line will it come (Bolt --> Roamio --> Premiere)?
> 
> Tweets with replies by TiVo Margret Schmidt (@tivodesign) | Twitter


Ugh


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Ugh


I generally don't like tile-based UI's either, but I trust TiVo's taste when it comes to user interface design. I'm interested in seeing more of it than the few screenshots that leaked a few months ago.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Hopefully Roamio series and older units will be spared from any new UI.


----------



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have noticed since the update I'll lose video for hbogo. I can hear audio and see video during ff and rw but during play a black screen. 

The only way I can get it to work is a reboot of system. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> I generally don't like tile-based UI's either, but I trust TiVo's taste when it comes to user interface design. I'm interested in seeing more of it than the few screenshots that leaked a few months ago.


Hope you are right. Fios just released a new on demand interface and it is horrible.

I like words. I like titles. I like lists. Pictures are stupid. We aren't talking movie posters that everyone knows and are pretty consistent at theaters and DVDs. We are talking arbitrary pictures for tv shows and sports.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

*Feature Change*
Just ran a Clear Program Information and To Do List. It no longer will prompt you to force a connection to repopulate the guide. The connection is scheduled for a few hours in the future, but an empty To Do List might scare people.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

davahad said:


> Looks like you have an older TV as well and you may also be getting the HDCP 2.2 error because of the TV and the software update that caused this issue.


Here is a quick update on the HDCP errors/Stereo Only on Denon. Spoke to a Supervisor on 12/2/2016. Escalated case to 2nd tier support. They have never called or added any additional detail to my ticket. No support.

So then I did a NOTICE OF DISPUTE with Tivo asking them to pay $199 for the HDMI Spltter/Stripper that I bought to resolve the HDCP Erorrs and Stereo issue. They called last Friday and said no. Told them see in you Small Claims Court.

Same guy calls back today and says they will offer $150 Credit if I try a refurbed Tivo and also will connect HDMI directly to the TV. He said attaching through a Receiver is unsupported and if it works directly then it is my issue.

Told him, I bought in August and it has worked perfectly until the update. If it did not work with receiver I would have returned back in August and no need to try a refurb as many others are reporting the same issue with HDCP errors. Besides I already fixed the issue.

He then said he is trying to get someone in Engineering and will call me back this afternoon. Told him SJ Small Claims Court is on my way home and will be leaving work early to file if I do not hear back anything.


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

I got a Bolt+ recently, to see if it'll replace my WMC instance. It was plausible (except for guide) until a few days ago, after the update...

Now I'm getting frequent blue spinners, and responses to the remote (IR or RF) are often laggy and erratic. Restart hasn't helped. This is not good.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm betting that UI is exclusively for the apps for the Mavrik. I can't see them doing a major UI overhaul on existing boxes.


----------



## bern43 (Mar 23, 2008)

kokishin said:


> Have my Roamio Pro (RP) connected via HDMI In to my Denon 6200 avr and my Panasonic plasma connected to the HDMI Out of the 6200.
> 
> I'm having the issue where my Roamio Pro defaults to stereo LPCM when I power up my 6200. Have to go to the SD Settings menu to get the RP to switch to DD 5.1. Also, have to go to the SD Settings menu to get the RP to switch back to stereo LPCM when I put my Denon 6200 into standby which passes through the audio to my TV speakers (or else I get silence).
> 
> Does RC9 fix this? If so, is there a way I can request Tivo provide RC9 to my RP?


I'm having a similar issue with my new Marantz receiver (SR7011). Tivo is connected to the receiver and receiver is connected to the TV (Panasonic vt60) (along with Oppo, apple tv, etc.) Audio drops out at random times when using the receiver in passthrough/standby mode. Going into the menu seems to kick the audio back on. I've now set the Tivo to only output PCM, which seems to be working for now, but this is a terrible solution.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

davahad said:


> Here is a quick update on the HDCP errors/Stereo Only on Denon. Spoke to a Supervisor on 12/2/2016. Escalated case to 2nd tier support. They have never called or added any additional detail to my ticket. No support.
> 
> So then I did a NOTICE OF DISPUTE with Tivo asking them to pay $199 for the HDMI Spltter/Stripper that I bought to resolve the HDCP Erorrs and Stereo issue. They called last Friday and said no. Told them see in you Small Claims Court.
> 
> ...


Final update on my issues with HDCP errors. Supervisor called today and offered the $199 as a credit back to credit card to resolve the matter. Case closed.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

davahad said:


> Final update on my issues with HDCP errors. Supervisor called today and offered the $199 as a credit back to credit card to resolve the matter. Case closed.


Congratulations to you, and rather amazing what you got TiVo to do (and what it was willing to do). I hope that you're "back to normal," now, enjoying the unit as you were originally before TiVo's engineering broke matters.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Yeah it is interesting that I opened the support ticket on 12/2/2016 and to date they never replied. When the same problem occurred late last year on NVidia Shield Android TV (after a firmware update) they immediately copped to the issue and sent me a $50 Google Play Gift Card for the trouble they caused and then they fixed relatively fast.

Compare that to Tivo which denies there is an issue. Tivo also tried to insist that I had to try a refurbed box and also bypass the receiver and go straight to the TV or they would do nothing that I was asking for. Told them fine, love to hear who the Small Claims Court Judge agrees with. They called this morning with the offer .


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

And yes with the Splitter installed all is good again with the Tivo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

This 20.6.3 software is about the worse release ever for TiVo. Broke a whole bunch of stuff and added absolutely nothing useful. Now my Motorola TA has the red activity light on permanently. Unplugging it solves problem for a few hours, then it comes back. Swapping TAs with one of my series 4 units the problem went away for a few days but now is back. And the TA I put on series 4 unit is fine the whole time. So obviously the issue is with the Roamio Pro with 20.6.3 software. Fed up with pre-alpha testing for TiVo.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

boston01 said:


> This is a known issue with the software. I have a Tivo Series 3, 4, & 5 and only the 4 can't see the other units (C423 error), but the rest can see the Series 4 and act appropriately. Waiting on a fix from TiVO. If you have the problem, report it to them to increase the priority for a fix. All the units worked before the software upgrade.


I have same type of problem since update: My S3's can see and transfer from ALL TiVo's, but NONE of my S4's and S5's can see or connect with any of my S3's. I get the C423 code. I actually depend upon the transfer feature as I record a fair number of shows on the S3's and then transfer to my S5 for viewing.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

moyekj said:


> This 20.6.3 software is about the worse release ever for TiVo. Broke a whole bunch of stuff and added absolutely nothing useful. Now my Motorola TA has the red activity light on permanently. Unplugging it solves problem for a few hours, then it comes back. Swapping TAs with one of my series 4 units the problem went away for a few days but now is back. And the TA I put on series 4 unit is fine the whole time. So obviously the issue is with the Roamio Pro with 20.6.3 software. Fed up with pre-alpha testing for TiVo.


Well I am very picky about their software, but I think 20.6.3 works fine for me. They even fixed the issue using QM with staying in PCM when the buffer catches up on live tv, so now it goes back to DD. They also fixed the problem using QM and when paused and go into Tivo Central, it unpaused, now fixed. Of course both of these "problems" were originally right and then they made them wrong and now right. Yes, and nothing useful new. I actually think the audio cutoff is worse by a few milliseconds...LOL. I got a RP and a Yamaha a/v. no real problems, but I think the picture quality could be better on newer boxes. The video quality on my friends X1 is really good. I do not think it is the difference in our tv's. What you think about that?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> I have same type of problem since update: My S3's can see and transfer from ALL TiVo's, but NONE of my S4's and S5's can see or connect with any of my S3's. I get the C423 code. I actually depend upon the transfer feature as I record a fair number of shows on the S3's and then transfer to my S5 for viewing.


Open a ticket if you haven't yet and I'd send Randi a PM with your information in the thread on broken features on the official TiVo Support forum.

Scott


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone else having an issue with their tivo not showing the name of the mini that is using one of the tuners?
I have a basic 4 tuner Roamio with 4 minis. Since the 20.6.3 update, the name of the mini doesn't display when you select info . It only shows the TSN of the box or sometimes just says "in use by another tivo box".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

xander777 said:


> Anyone else having an issue with their tivo not showing the name of the mini that is using one of the tuners?
> I have a basic 4 tuner Roamio with 4 minis. Since the 20.6.3 update, the name of the mini doesn't display when you select info . It only shows the TSN of the box or sometimes just says "in use by another tivo box".


That will be fixed with the next release. For now I suggest placing the Mini into Standby when not in use.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> Well I am very picky about their software, but I think 20.6.3 works fine for me. They even fixed the issue using QM with staying in PCM when the buffer catches up on live tv, so now it goes back to DD. They also fixed the problem using QM and when paused and go into Tivo Central, it unpaused, now fixed. Of course both of these "problems" were originally right and then they made them wrong and now right. Yes, and nothing useful new. I actually think the audio cutoff is worse by a few milliseconds...LOL. I got a RP and a Yamaha a/v. no real problems, but I think the picture quality could be better on newer boxes. The video quality on my friends X1 is really good. I do not think it is the difference in our tv's. What you think about that?


Let's look at a few of the 20.6.3 issues that have come up:
1. HDMI handshaking problems
2. Audio related problems
3. Settings for My Shows display reset upon reboot and randomly at times even without a reboot. For example if you choose to Hide 3rd column it will come back on reboot. If you change sort order it resets, etc.
4. Tuning Adapter issues (I'm not the only one seeing problems there)
5. HMO music broken for series 5 and older units (and Mini v1)
6. HME mp4 video streaming is broken
7. MRV between newer units and series 3 units broken
...

And of course on top of all that and unrelated to this specific release seemingly no attention being paid to fixing any Rovi guide issues that have been exhaustively reported here.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

My Bolt is on 20.6.3, sometimes if I launch a Netflix movie from My Shows->Streaming Movies folder the app will become unresponsive to all control commands. I can only exit with the TiVo button and ultimately have to reboot the box if I want to use Netflix again. Is this a 20.6.3 issue or has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Let's look at a few of the 20.6.3 issues that have come up:
> 1. HDMI handshaking problems
> 2. Audio related problems
> 3. Settings for My Shows display reset upon reboot and randomly at times even without a reboot. For example if you choose to Hide 3rd column it will come back on reboot. If you change sort order it resets, etc.
> ...


And don't forget Mini's not releasing from the host box, even after going to Tivo Central when finished with them. I am running 4 Mini's in my house and have to unplug power when I am finished with one. Otherwise the host holds on to them and soon runs out of tuners to use. Whatever happened to the Tivo I've loved and recommended for years?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Rugged Ron said:


> Whatever happened to the Tivo I've loved and recommended for years?


It was purchased by Rovi?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rugged Ron said:


> And don't forget Mini's not releasing from the host box, even after going to Tivo Central when finished with them. I am running 4 Mini's in my house and have to unplug power when I am finished with one. Otherwise the host holds on to them and soon runs out of tuners to use. Whatever happened to the Tivo I've loved and recommended for years?


It's less work to put the Mini into Standby. Then it won't grab a tuner even if an EAS test happens.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

bern43 said:


> I'm having a similar issue with my new Marantz receiver (SR7011). Tivo is connected to the receiver and receiver is connected to the TV (Panasonic vt60) (along with Oppo, apple tv, etc.) Audio drops out at random times when using the receiver in passthrough/standby mode. Going into the menu seems to kick the audio back on. I've now set the Tivo to only output PCM, which seems to be working for now, but this is a terrible solution.


I reported the issue to @TiVoMargret via PM but no reply to date.


----------



## bern43 (Mar 23, 2008)

kokishin said:


> I reported the issue to @TiVoMargret via PM but no reply to date.


I'll do the same. Never had an issue like this before with Tivo. Hopefully they fix this, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## KingsFan6 (Jan 1, 2016)

Just to add my experience with 20.6.3.

HDMI handshake issues. I have a Sony soundbar connected between my 2010 Samsung plasma and the Roamio. When the soundbar is off, audio is output to the TV as 2.0 stereo, which is expected. But when I then turn on the soundbar, the Roamio continues to output 2.0 when DD5.1 is expected. I can get it to switch to DD5.1 when I enter and exit TiVo settings. Then when I turn off the soundbar, often times (maybe every time, I'm not sure), there's no audio output at all until I enter/exit settings.

Picture issues. I have Comcast in the Bay Area. Many channels (maybe all) have a weird thing in which the picture pixelates/scrambles every few minutes. The occurrence is very quick for like a second, but is a bit annoying. And the recording of Walking Dead yesterday was more severe in which every few minutes, the pixelation is accompanied by audio loss, both for 4 to 5 seconds at a time. A terrible experience. Has anyone experienced this? Pixelation is probably not the right word -- I just don't know how else to describe it.

I've reset the box, but that didn't fix things.


----------



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

moyekj said:


> This 20.6.3 software is about the worse release ever for TiVo. Broke a whole bunch of stuff and added absolutely nothing useful. Now my Motorola TA has the red activity light on permanently. Unplugging it solves problem for a few hours, then it comes back. Swapping TAs with one of my series 4 units the problem went away for a few days but now is back. And the TA I put on series 4 unit is fine the whole time. So obviously the issue is with the Roamio Pro with 20.6.3 software. Fed up with pre-alpha testing for TiVo.


My Motorola TA does the same thing...Also issues with minis not releasing tuners.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

andyman58 said:


> My Motorola TA does the same thing...Also issues with minis not releasing tuners.


Thanks for confirming I'm not the only one. Note that I have NOT reported the issue to TiVo in any way as I usually dread doing so because they always insist the problem is specific to me and make you do a whole bunch of useless stuff that won't help solve the problem. So if you have more patience than me it probably needs to be something formally reported to TiVo to have any chance of getting fixed.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

andyman58 said:


> My Motorola TA does the same thing...Also issues with minis not releasing tuners.


I've been accusing my wife of not hitting the left button when leaving the mini in order to release the tuner. She denied this. It now appears that the mini keeps going live on its own and grabbing a tuner.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

UCLABB said:


> I've been accusing my wife of not hitting the left button when leaving the mini in order to release the tuner. She denied this. It now appears that the mini keeps going live on its own and grabbing a tuner.


Sounds like you owe your wife diner out tonight!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

UCLABB said:


> I've been accusing my wife of not hitting the left button when leaving the mini in order to release the tuner. She denied this. It now appears that the mini keeps going live on its own and grabbing a tuner.


An EAS test will put a Mini online unless it's in Standby.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> An EAS test will put a Mini online unless it's in Standby.


True, but it's not that. Also, if I leave it alone, it doesn't give it up after 4 hours.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

KingsFan6 said:


> Picture issues. I have Comcast in the Bay Area. Many channels (maybe all) have a weird thing in which the picture pixelates/scrambles every few minutes. The occurrence is very quick for like a second, but is a bit annoying.


I'm in the Denver area and have experienced this problem recently and intermittently with Comcast. I don't believe it's related to the TiVo. I have X1 boxes as well as a Bolt and the issue occurs everywhere, including for neighbors with X1 equipment.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

UCLABB said:


> True, but it's not that. Also, if I leave it alone, it doesn't give it up after 4 hours.


That's really interesting. I had to write a WH script to do a Guide function every once in a while to keep it from the stupid 4 hour cutoff. I worked hard on it and of course had to lookup alot of things to do it. I run it on my Desktop before I go to bed every night!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Rugged Ron said:


> And don't forget Mini's not releasing from the host box, even after going to Tivo Central when finished with them. I am running 4 Mini's in my house and have to unplug power when I am finished with one. Otherwise the host holds on to them and soon runs out of tuners to use. Whatever happened to the Tivo I've loved and recommended for years?


I do not have this problem, but maybe it is because I have only ONE mini?


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Tivo supervisor called today to collect additional info today saying that they have had very few HDCP errors reported and of those that were, 90% were resolved by customers 
changing their configuration (ie., bypass receiver).


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

UCLABB said:


> True, but it's not that. Also, if I leave it alone, it doesn't give it up after 4 hours.


I noticed after the update, my Mini holds on to a tuner on my Roamio Pro and doesn't automatically release the tuner after 4 hours. Work around is to press the Tivo Central button on the Mini's remote.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

HerronScott said:


> Open a ticket if you haven't yet and I'd send Randi a PM with your information in the thread on broken features on the official TiVo Support forum.
> 
> Scott


Thank you.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Since RC7 I now have experienced the white noise issue on my new Roamio OTA and a mini. I have never have the issue before.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

davahad said:


> bypass receiver.


Wow that isn't a resolution, it is crappy workaround, tivo support strikes again!


----------



## Equals42 (Dec 7, 2015)

bern43 said:


> I'm having a similar issue with my new Marantz receiver (SR7011). Tivo is connected to the receiver and receiver is connected to the TV (Panasonic vt60) (along with Oppo, apple tv, etc.) Audio drops out at random times when using the receiver in passthrough/standby mode. Going into the menu seems to kick the audio back on. I've now set the Tivo to only output PCM, which seems to be working for now, but this is a terrible solution.


Same here. TiVo Bolt to Marantz (NR1606) to LG OLED65B6P. If you pause or forward through shows the resulting volume level is a crap shoot. From the Marantz it shows DD when things are well but after a while it drops to PCM stereo. The fix for me has been to go into TiVo settings and turn audio to PCM; wait until sound comes back; then turn on Dolby Digital again. This results in good 5.1 sound for a day sometimes - today only an hour.

This has been consistent even before I replaced the AV receiver and TV from Yahama receiver and Panasonic plasma a week or two ago. The cables were replaced with new, quality HDMI 2.0a. I also don't have any issues with other sources like AppleTV, BluRay, etc.

The TiVo is dropping the DD stream down to PCM. My receiver isn't likely deciding to downgrade it only from this source. Especially since it's two different brand receivers, cables, and TVs.


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

Just found this article about Music Choice: Music Choice Innovates Streaming Music on TV

Hopefully Comcast will add this, but this probably explains the Music Choice app another user posted about earlier.


----------



## KingsFan6 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sgt Howl said:


> I'm in the Denver area and have experienced this problem recently and intermittently with Comcast. I don't believe it's related to the TiVo. I have X1 boxes as well as a Bolt and the issue occurs everywhere, including for neighbors with X1 equipment.


Can you describe the issue you see? Is it every few minutes? With me, it's usually a just a portion of the picture that breaks up for a second, sometimes accompanied by audio breakup, and it literally occurs every 5 to 10 minutes. I just assumed TiVo was at fault, since it seemed to have started occurring right after the 20.6.3 update. At one point I thought that maybe it depended on whether the channel was MPEG-2 or H.264, but that is not the case.


----------



## bsbd (Mar 1, 2015)

KingsFan6 said:


> Picture issues. I have Comcast in the Bay Area. Many channels (maybe all) have a weird thing in which the picture pixelates/scrambles every few minutes. The occurrence is very quick for like a second, but is a bit annoying. And the recording of Walking Dead yesterday was more severe in which every few minutes, the pixelation is accompanied by audio loss, both for 4 to 5 seconds at a time. A terrible experience. Has anyone experienced this? Pixelation is probably not the right word -- I just don't know how else to describe it.


Come to think of it, what you're describing sounds exactly like what I've been seeing occasionally here... on Cox Cable in Southeast Virginia with a Roamio Pro. I also think it would have started about the time of the 20.6.3 RC7 update. So it wouldn't be exclusive to Comcast.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

timbracken said:


> Just found this article about Music Choice: Music Choice Innovates Streaming Music on TV
> 
> Hopefully Comcast will add this, but this probably explains the Music Choice app another user posted about earlier.


My feed has this. There's 50 channels, stereo, 480p. There's one channel in HD, 1080i 5.1 also, but it might be special. It's not bad, but I prefer Pandora.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

KingsFan6 said:


> Many channels (maybe all) have a weird thing in which the picture pixelates/scrambles every few minutes. .. Has anyone experienced this? .


I used to get this on my media center for some channels for ceton tuner but not homerun. 
Turned out to be a signal issue caused by discontinuity on the COAX hidden in my walls.
Comcast guy 'cured' it by over amplifying signal and then putting attenuators on each device to bring the db level down 'to normal'.
For my bolt+ i had to remove the attenuator to remove some pixelation on one channel.

This probably means my signal is clipped from over amplification (might be cause of odd sound drops occasionally...)

I probably need to get a new COAX pulled through my internal walls but that is $$$$


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

KingsFan6 said:


> Can you describe the issue you see?


 It's exactly as you describe it. We're not currently experiencing the problem in my neck of the woods, but we did fairly persistently a few weeks ago. I was able to get Comcast to acknowledge it was their problem. Suggest you ask one of your neighbors not using a TiVo with Comcast if they have the same problem.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I see what people are talking about with the minis. If they did not have the name wrong showing on the main tivo, I would have thought that they finally did something with that darn timer. I had wanted it extended to 8 hours instead of 4, but they never did it. I do understand the problem with people who have multiple minis taking up tuners, but going into Tivo Central with mine, it always releases it. Others seem to report it does not release. I am just happy I do not have to run my script anymore when I go to bed (they probably will put the timer back in), but now I have no record of when I went to sleep...LOLOL.

I have noticed that it seems to be "skipping" a little now in Live TV only. I only use it when I am taking a nap of going to bed. I use Moca. Has anyone else noticed this difference?


----------



## CapnBry (Jul 14, 2010)

Add to the HDMI handshaking isses, I have been using my Tivo Roamio with my Onkyo TX-NR646 and UN65JS8500 TV for a year and a half without any problems. However, as of the latest update, I'll lose picture when the resolution changes (1080i to 720p or vice versa). The sound will stay on but the TV reports "no signal" and at this point the receiver is sort of locked up and even going from one input to another to switch the resolution won't even get my picture back. The only solution is to power down the receiver and power it back on again.

This started THE DAY I got the tivo notification that there had been an update and happens 3 ort 4 times in an evening so it isn't like this is a sort of infrequent issue that I might not have noticed over the past year. I thought my receiver must have somehow broken but checking here I am fairly confident this is in the Tivo update. There was an available firmware update for my receiver which I installed but it did not make a difference.

I did find a workaround which might be useful, I moved the Tivo from HDMI input 2 on the receiver (which is an HDCP 2.2 compliant port) to one of the other HDMI ports which is not HDCP 2.2 and I haven't had a problem over the past 3 days.

EDIT: Derp, I have a Roamio not a Premiere any more


----------



## WKoZ (Dec 30, 2016)

After installing 20.6.3 update, my MoCA connection stopped working. Was using my Bolt as a bridge for the MoCA network, and was also using a TiVo mini in a different room. MoCA connection no longer exists. Tried to re-set up Bolt as a Bridge, and it gives me the C33 error. Which doesn't make sense because C33 for an error for trying to connect TO MoCA, but I am not trying to connect TO MoCA, I am trying to establish the network. 

Bolt is connected to my modem via Ethernet and connected via Coax to the wall. I have no problem watching TV on my Bolt, or even using the "Connect to TiVo Service Now." I have established a connection on the Bolt. It just won't establish the MoCA network. I made no changes to my network. Just installed the update to the Bolt and 2 days later the MoCA went down. Phone support had me do a few power cycles and attempt to reset the network connection. My Bolt says Ethernet + MoCA is enabled, but it is obviously not distributing the signal. I was getting conflicting reports from techs saying this is a known issue, and some said it wasn't a known issue. I purchased a TiVo Bridge to prove out that my network is fine, and that a Bridge works, and that it is the Bolt it self that isn't working properly. Any other thoughts?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

WKoZ said:


> After installing 20.6.3 update, my MoCA connection stopped working. Was using my Bolt as a bridge for the MoCA network, and was also using a TiVo mini in a different room. MoCA connection no longer exists. Tried to re-set up Bolt as a Bridge, and it gives me the C33 error. Which doesn't make sense because C33 for an error for trying to connect TO MoCA, but I am not trying to connect TO MoCA, I am trying to establish the network.
> 
> Bolt is connected to my modem via Ethernet and connected via Coax to the wall. I have no problem watching TV on my Bolt, or even using the "Connect to TiVo Service Now." I have established a connection on the Bolt. It just won't establish the MoCA network. I made no changes to my network. Just installed the update to the Bolt and 2 days later the MoCA went down. Phone support had me do a few power cycles and attempt to reset the network connection. My Bolt says Ethernet + MoCA is enabled, but it is obviously not distributing the signal. I was getting conflicting reports from techs saying this is a known issue, and some said it wasn't a known issue. I purchased a TiVo Bridge to prove out that my network is fine, and that a Bridge works, and that it is the Bolt it self that isn't working properly. Any other thoughts?


Something may have gone wrong with your Bolt. This is not just the 20.6.3 update as my Bolt is still working as a MOCA bridge to my mini. Lots of other issues but the mini still works and displays live tv and recorded shows from the Bolt.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I finally called TiVo (instead of opening tickets & chatting) about my ongoing WWE Network issue-- they said they have an update being pushed tomorrow 1/9 that will "address a lot of the recent issues". Has anyone else heard anything about an update tomorrow?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

cybergrimes said:


> I finally called TiVo (instead of opening tickets & chatting) about my ongoing WWE Network issue-- they said they have an update being pushed tomorrow 1/9 that will "address a lot of the recent issues". Has anyone else heard anything about an update tomorrow?


Not exactly. I did get an email from TiVo on 1/2, saying some of my issues would be resolved by a patch. No time or date given. I got another pm from tivosupport_randi on 1/4 saying I was added to the priority list for the update when they have it. Again no estimate for the time or date. These were in response to two support requests for my Roamio, submitted 12/15. One regarding the c423 errro when connecting to my TiVoHD, another regarding the inability to stream music from my PC, both which broke with the 20.6.3 software.

I'll keep my fingers crossed, but not holding my breath.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

justen_m said:


> Not exactly. I did get an email from TiVo on 1/2, saying some of my issues would be resolved by a patch. No time or date given. I got another pm from tivosupport_randi on 1/4 saying I was added to the priority list for the update when they have it. Again no estimate for the time or date. These were in response to two support requests for my Roamio, submitted 12/15. One regarding the c423 errro when connecting to my TiVoHD, another regarding the inability to stream music from my PC, both which broke with the 20.6.3 software.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed, but not holding my breath.


You should not get your hopes up. I don't have the issue with c423 errors, but I do have the Desktop/music problem. I think tomorrow is probable for a release, since TiVo doesn't seem to work on weekends.

On Friday Margret sent out update to a few people to fix the Mini timeout problem. If that's the same version they are shipping tomorrow, it doesn't fix the problems. It does fix the Mini timeout problem when installed on a Mini.

Mini is always Capturing Tuner


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> On Friday Margret sent out update to a few people to fix the Mini timeout problem. If that's the same version they are shipping tomorrow, it doesn't fix the problems. It does fix the Mini timeout problem when installed on a Mini.


There is no Mini timeout problem. This is the way it should work (for a person living alone) or they should add "user options":tonguewink:...I knew it would not last...


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

On top of the year long issue with the audio not changing when using a receiver I now noticed that when tuning to a SD channel from a HD channel it takes about 4 handshakes for the video to show up. Also I get a quick green screen flash also. I am not sure on which RC this happened but I do know that it wasn't doing this before this update. It is important to note that I have 480i, 480p, 1080i, 720p, and 1080p24 resolutions checked.
I actually think that TiVo has shortened the HDMI handshake time and my TV does not have the time to sink with the TiVo so the hand shakes fail. I suspect TiVo will have to increase the amount of time in order for the HDMI handshake to complete.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

As a workaround, you could enable only one video resolution, let TiVo upscale everything up to that, and eliminate the need for any HDMI handshakes.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lurker1 said:


> As a workaround, you could enable only one video resolution, let TiVo upscale everything up to that, and eliminate the need for any HDMI handshakes.


I get better results if I let the Kuro do the scaling. The problem with work around is they become the permanent solution to the problem as TiVo seems to be less likely to fix the ever increasing number of bugs anymore. I avoid support like the plague as it just is become worthless to waste the time with them anymore. This update was supposed to address these HDMI issues but they have become more numerous instead.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Your choice, just trying to help.


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe I've been lucky to this point (or unobservant), but just got hit with the DD+ issue on RC15. Noticed the box was locked on stereo watching a show on ShowtimeHD. Had to go to audio menu and toggle between PCM and Dolby to get the box back to doing DD+ again.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

/tangent

I don't think I've watched an SD channel in a few years. The first thing I do with a new DVR is remove/hide all non-HD channels.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> The problem with work around is they become the permanent solution to the problem as TiVo seems to be less likely to fix the ever increasing number of bugs anymore.


Sometimes workarounds are all we've got in the new Age of Rovi.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lurker1 said:


> Your choice, just trying to help.


I am grateful for the advise but in my case there is some channels that are not in HD and I have to watch SD. Also I want to get 1080p24 and DD+ with Vudu and Amazon so I use the multiple resolutions so I can get the most out of my display.
The odd thing is there is no issue switching between 720p and 1080i just when tuning to a 480i SD channel from a HD channel. Once the handshake happens there is no issue tuning in other SD channels.


Lurker1 said:


> Sometimes workarounds are all we've got in the new Age of Rovi.


I have to admit I am getting real close to throwing in the towel and using the STB's from my cable company. None of these problems exist with those units. The only thing holding me back is TiVo is one of the few devices that can send native 1080p24 from Vudu and Amazon to my Kuro.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> The odd thing is there is no issue switching between 720p and 1080i just when tuning to a 480i SD channel from a HD channel.


Another thing you could try is uncheck only 480i, and leave all the rest checked. Then TiVo will upscale only the SD channels to HD, possibly eliminating this issue for you.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't know where to put this or what term to search for...

But what the hell TiVo. Man, does this software SUCK now that ROvi has screwed everything up.

Why on Earth, won't my TiVo remember that I don't want the stupid side category bar to just go away? I set it to go away, and a day later it's back. THIS HAPPENS EVER ****ING TIME.

There are a million bugs, and slowdowns, and spinning loading wheels... TERRIBLE FAULTY GUIDE DATA... it's just gone to total CRAP. I've been a happy TiVO customer for over 10 years now, and this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

I don't post very often, but I have to agree. There is a definite, visible loss of quality control here. The side category bar is just silly, comedy central daily show being lost.

Very disappointing.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I turned on my Roamio Wednesday it said it was not "activated".....it's been activated for several years. Hard reboot and everything was back to normal. Watching a recorded show from our bedroom Premiere (on Roamio) and 3/4 the way through the screen goes black and there is a V53 no signal error concerning a channel the Roamio was set to record. This time I performed a soft reboot and everything was ok again. I knew it was the Roamio as it was an OTA channel that was viewing fine on my Tv using same antenna.

The shame of this all is we just use the basic recording functionality of the Tivos which in the past has been rock solid but this new software update has ruined our experience and we're looking into alternative solutions.

Any ideas?

John


----------



## Tivo Tuna (Feb 27, 2016)

I've just had enough!! I got an Apple TV with the DIRECTV now deal and I feel like I've been missing out for a long time. I'm selling my roamio ota and getting a hdhomerun to use with the Apple TV. I might even do that since shows are on Hulu or something a few days later. TiVo has completely killed the idea of TiVo for me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tivo Tuna said:


> I've just had enough!! I got an Apple TV with the DIRECTV now deal and I feel like I've been missing out for a long time. I'm selling my roamio ota and getting a hdhomerun to use with the Apple TV. I might even do that since shows are on Hulu or something a few days later. TiVo has completely killed the idea of TiVo for me.


Great--how much do you want for your Roamio OTA?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

WKoZ said:


> After installing 20.6.3 update, my MoCA connection stopped working. Was using my Bolt as a bridge for the MoCA network, and was also using a TiVo mini in a different room. MoCA connection no longer exists. Tried to re-set up Bolt as a Bridge, and it gives me the C33 error. Which doesn't make sense because C33 for an error for trying to connect TO MoCA, but I am not trying to connect TO MoCA, I am trying to establish the network.
> 
> Bolt is connected to my modem via Ethernet and connected via Coax to the wall. I have no problem watching TV on my Bolt, or even using the "Connect to TiVo Service Now." I have established a connection on the Bolt. It just won't establish the MoCA network. I made no changes to my network. Just installed the update to the Bolt and 2 days later the MoCA went down. Phone support had me do a few power cycles and attempt to reset the network connection. My Bolt says Ethernet + MoCA is enabled, but it is obviously not distributing the signal. I was getting conflicting reports from techs saying this is a known issue, and some said it wasn't a known issue. I purchased a TiVo Bridge to prove out that my network is fine, and that a Bridge works, and that it is the Bolt it self that isn't working properly. Any other thoughts?


Had a similar issue. The fix for me was that an animal ate my cable line. (House cat) solution was to repair the cable line and cat proof the line. Btw squirrels love cable lines too.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

This update restored the HD pricing visibility on VUDU titles outside of the app. I think VUDU got rid of HD encodes at some point which left them with only 2 formats: SD and HDX. For awhile, TiVo was only showing SD pricing outside of the VUDU app. I guess TiVo finally updated the API call to query for the HDX price, which TiVo shows as the HD price.


----------



## Tivo Tuna (Feb 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Great--how much do you want for your Roamio OTA?


$85


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tivo Tuna said:


> $85


Ah--obviously not with lifetime on it . . . .


----------



## Tivo Tuna (Feb 27, 2016)

No. But I'm paying 55,95/mo


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Had a similar issue. The fix for me was that an animal ate my cable line. (House cat) solution was to repair the cable line and cat proof the line. Btw squirrels love cable lines too.


Squirrels I understand, but a cat chewed the cable line? Must have been one *very *determined cat, since cats can't really chew. They don't have grinding surfaces on any of their teeth, including their molars. They just tear off the meat and swallow it. Unlike dogs, they are pure carnivores. Yes, I know that housecats will sometimes go after plants (mine do), but that is a domestication issue. In the wild, cats get plant material from the stomachs of their prey. To cats, is just indigestible bulk. Kind of like cable insulation.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

Cats have sharp fangs that puncture wires/cables nicely. We have a cat that is a chewer. Have to place wire protectors around EVERYTHING. I've lost ethernet cables and USB cables due to shorts. I worry most about power cords--could cause the cat some damage! So far she has only chewed through the low voltage lines. 

But our coax is not accessible, so it has been ok.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sbillard said:


> Cats have sharp fangs that puncture wires/cables nicely. We have a cat that is a chewer. Have to place wire protectors around EVERYTHING. I've lost ethernet cables and USB cables due to shorts. I worry most about power cords--could cause the cat some damage! So far she has only chewed through the low voltage lines.
> 
> But our coax is not accessible, so it has been ok.


Just as a FYI, there are sprays that taste really bad to cats (and probably other animals) designed to prevent chewing on cables or anything else inappropriate. I bought one of these for my cat when I first got him, though I never had to use it since he was more of a (claw) shredder than a biter.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

morac said:


> Just as a FYI, there are sprays that taste really bad to cats (and probably other animals) designed to prevent chewing on cables or anything else inappropriate. I bought one of these for my cat when I first got him, though I never had to use it since he was more of a (claw) shredder than a biter.


We've tried them. Two problems. First and most important, they don't work for us. Then second, having to spray everything gets messy. I should mention that we have big cats (Maine ****) The chewers are 17 and 12 pounds and have a lot of strength in their jaws.

We have found that cardboard scratching pads help with the claws. They like to shed the cardboard more than the furniture.


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

Don't know if anyone else has gotten this, but just got a 20.6.3.RC16-USC-11-849 update pushed to my Bolt+ this evening. Not on any list where I'm expecting any preview releases.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

webminster said:


> Don't know if anyone else has gotten this, but just got a 20.6.3.RC16-USC-11-849 update pushed to my Bolt+ this evening. Not on any list where I'm expecting any preview releases.


Have you noticed anything different? still on RC15 on basic Roamio


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> Have you noticed anything different? still on RC15 on basic Roamio


Nothing obvious so far... post-update message wasn't very clueful, same as previous update.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hope I see RC16 soon, so I can check if any outstanding bugs have been addressed.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> Hope I see RC16 soon, so I can check if any outstanding bugs have been addressed.


And it even would be nice if TiVo actually provided release notes to help with that . . . .


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

webminster said:


> Don't know if anyone else has gotten this, but just got a 20.6.3.RC16-USC-11-849 update pushed to my Bolt+ this evening. Not on any list where I'm expecting any preview releases.


Yup got the update sometime last night. Came home from work this morning and saw the message..


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have that version but no update message.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Got it as well. I was greeted with the "new accessibility features" message open on the screen.


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve said:


> Got it as well. I was greeted with the "new accessibility features" message open on the screen.





TonyD79 said:


> I have that version but no update message.


You can always tell even without a message.. the sort order of your shows will default back to sorted by date. When will they fix this!!!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

webminster said:


> Nothing obvious so far... post-update message wasn't very clueful, same as previous update.


most likely just bug fixes if it had the same TiVo message


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

But it would be sure nice to see the Why of the update and the What it does......


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> But it would be sure nice to see the Why of the update and the What it does......


There's this page, but I don't know if the issues fixed list was updated recently or not.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

morac said:


> There's this page, but I don't know if the issues fixed list was updated recently or not.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


This one is definitely new:

*HD Menus Expanded*: The Networking and CableCARD menus are now in HD.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> This one is definitely new:
> 
> *HD Menus Expanded*: The Networking and CableCARD menus are now in HD.


Maybe I'm missing something or misunderstanding, but my menus still are SD.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe I'm missing something or misunderstanding, but my menus still are SD.


So are mine. I was only addressing the *list.*


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> This one is definitely new:
> 
> *HD Menus Expanded*: The Networking and CableCARD menus are now in HD.


Sorry, that's been there from the beginning and it only applies to the Bolt, which does make me unhappy.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, that's been there from the beginning and it only applies to the Bolt, which does make me unhappy.


Ah. I hadn't looked at it before.

So the 
*Hardware Compatibility*
list is misleading.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Ah. I hadn't looked at it before.
> 
> So the
> *Hardware Compatibility*
> list is misleading.


Yep. TiVo must be spanked.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep. TiVo must be spanked.


They might like that. 

Document 000002291
Last Modified 12/15/2016 4:54 PM

My source. I save everything. That date & number were removed after the first posting. Also, the first two pages of this thread mention the Bolt and other features.
20.6.3


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, that's been there from the beginning and it only applies to the Bolt, which does make me unhappy.


I'd be hard pressed to think of anything with a lower priority for me than hd for networking and cablecard menus.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> I'd be hard pressed to think of anything with a lower priority for me than hd for networking and cablecard menus.


I agree and personally could care less, but given that most of these menus are now HD on the Bolt I don't know why they don't make it the same for the Premiere and Roamio Series DVRs seems like all the work is already done.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I know that it's not really important, but I still find it jarring (and unprofessional) when the SD screens appear.


----------

